# Portland got punkd



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

After many months of sht talking in felt good beating the best portland had to offer . what sucked is they couldn't afford to pay me the 2g's they bet me three weeks ago oh well hopefully in vest it in ther car that was a raggity peice of shit


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I HAVE IT ALL ON MY NEW VOL # 23 ( YOU BE THE JUDGE )*</span>


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY HOMIE AT LEAST THEY DROVE DOWN TO CALI I DONT C AZ COMMIN TO PO. THE CAR DIDNT WORK THEN BUT IT IS READY TO GO AGAIN. LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING SOME OUT OF TOWNERS THIS SUMMER ?


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 2 g's :guns:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 8 2006, 01:30 AM~5735616
> *I HAVE IT ALL ON MY NEW VOL # 23 ( YOU BE THE JUDGE )</span>
> *


what up truucha. thats right I'll personaly pay for small time hydraulics copy and the shipping since ther broke :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 8 2006, 01:31 AM~5735617
> *HEY HOMIE AT LEAST THEY DROVE DOWN TO CALI I DONT C AZ COMMIN TO PO.  THE CAR DIDNT WORK THEN BUT IT IS READY TO GO AGAIN. LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING SOME OUT OF TOWNERS THIS SUMMER ?
> *


fuck that they had plenty of time to make tht car work and go to p.o. for what that pile of shit look homie u don't even know how much i travel so don't even give me that shit! :angry:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wat vidoe is it in


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Jul 8 2006, 08:42 AM~5736203
> *wat vidoe is  it in
> *


..truucha


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 8 2006, 01:31 AM~5735617
> *HEY HOMIE AT LEAST THEY DROVE DOWN TO CALI I DONT C AZ COMMIN TO PO.  THE CAR DIDNT WORK THEN BUT IT IS READY TO GO AGAIN. LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING SOME OUT OF TOWNERS THIS SUMMER ?
> *


There the ones that called us talking shit,so the should of gotten there shit together. they made the $2000.00 bet and couldn't pay up! as far as going out of town we do it all the time. LA. LV. STL. KENTUKY.CHI TOWN. MINN.DEAGO.MEX. so if they want there pride back they have to come and get it.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 8 2006, 11:06 AM~5736515
> *There the ones that called us talking shit,so the should of gotten there shit together. they made the $2000.00 bet and couldn't pay up! as far as going out of town we do it all the time. LA. LV. STL. KENTUKY.CHI TOWN. MINN.DEAGO.MEX. so if they want there pride back they have to come and get it.
> *


I HEAR YOU ON THAT HOMIE. THERE MY BOYS SO I GOTTA BACK THEM UP BECAUSE THEY DONT GET ON LAYITLOW.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 8 2006, 02:26 AM~5735608
> *After many months of sht talking in felt good beating the best portland had to offer . what sucked is they couldn't afford to pay me the 2g's they bet me three weeks ago oh well hopefully in vest it in ther car that was a raggity peice of shit
> *


wuz up todd well i will see you in louisville get at me i am staying at the motel 6 in louisville by the airport but yea hope to see you guys there


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 8 2006, 10:49 AM~5736672
> *I HEAR YOU ON THAT HOMIE.  THERE MY BOYS SO I GOTTA BACK THEM UP BECAUSE THEY DONT GET ON LAYITLOW.
> *


damn! maybe they should invest the 2 g's on a computer.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 8 2006, 01:30 AM~5735616
> *I HAVE IT ALL ON MY NEW VOL # 23 ( YOU BE THE JUDGE )</span>
> *


damn i cant wait to see it!!


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

"Street Life" You guys are doing a great job. Keep it up................................


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 8 2006, 11:06 AM~5736515
> *There the ones that called us talking shit,so the should of gotten there shit together. they made the $2000.00 bet and couldn't pay up! as far as going out of town we do it all the time. LA. LV. STL. KENTUKY.CHI TOWN. MINN.DEAGO.MEX. so if they want there pride back they have to come and get it.
> *


saw this in MN last yr


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Jul 8 2006, 12:48 PM~5737123
> *"Street Life" You guys are doing a great job. Keep it up................................
> *


Thanks alot!! I hear you guys are doing well too! Hope to meet you guys tonite!


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

*how do you bet cash with empty pockets....?*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






_"bet cash, lose cash, pay cash"_


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

street life hydraulics, todd, nene, jr, the dream team are all doing there thing, congrats on everything, wish we (detroit) where a part of it


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 8 2006, 10:06 AM~5736515
> *There the ones that called us talking shit,so the should of gotten there shit together. they made the $2000.00 bet and couldn't pay up! as far as going out of town we do it all the time. LA. LV. STL. KENTUKY.CHI TOWN. MINN.DEAGO.MEX. so if they want there pride back they have to come and get it.
> *



haha... you forgot about that little ass town, Kingman... we had so much fun that day!!!!!


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 8 2006, 01:38 AM~5735625
> *fuck that they had plenty of time to make tht car work and go to p.o. for what that pile of shit look homie u don't even know how much i travel so don't even give me that shit! :angry:
> *


YOU'LL GET SERVED !! THERE'S A TIME AND PLACE FOR EVERYTHING !!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 8 2006, 11:41 AM~5737087
> *damn! maybe they should invest the 2 g's on a computer.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Good One! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 8 2006, 04:12 PM~5737502
> *how do you bet cash with empty pockets....?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> "bet cash, lose cash, pay cash"
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

rain check?


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 8 2006, 09:12 PM~5739328
> *YOU'LL GET SERVED !! THERE'S A TIME AND PLACE FOR EVERYTHING !!
> *


NOT BY SMALL TIME HYDRAULICS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 10 2006, 12:07 AM~5744708
> *NOT BY SMALL TIME HYDRAULICS
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 9 2006, 11:07 PM~5744708
> *NOT BY SMALL TIME HYDRAULICS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 9 2006, 10:07 PM~5744708
> *NOT BY SMALL TIME HYDRAULICS
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 8 2006, 12:06 PM~5736515
> *There the ones that called us talking shit,so the should of gotten there shit together. they made the $2000.00 bet and couldn't pay up! as far as going out of town we do it all the time. LA. LV. STL. KENTUKY.CHI TOWN. MINN.DEAGO.MEX. so if they want there pride back they have to come and get it.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

big timers is not the best that portland could offer.


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 10 2006, 06:10 AM~5745385
> *big timers is not the best that portland could offer.
> *


well step up my *****


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

DAMN WHAT HAPPEND TO BIG TIME HYDRAULICS. I THOUGHT THEY WERE HITTIN OVER 60 WITH THAT IMPALA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 8 2006, 02:30 AM~5735616
> *I HAVE IT ALL ON MY NEW VOL # 23 ( YOU BE THE JUDGE )</span>
> *


Funny thing is you guys leave OUT half the story.
They told your ass when you called them that the 64 wasnt working right,you guys bugged them to take it off the trailor,and told him you guys was going to their hotel.
The Big Time crew still pulled the 4 off the trailor KNOWING they were gonna take a loss.
Tell the whole story.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 8 2006, 02:34 AM~5735621
> *what up truucha. thats right I'll personaly pay for small time hydraulics copy and the shipping since ther broke  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I give you your props,you got your win,youll get yours,but for know your on top,BIG TIME has been putting it down out in the NW for a while,1 loss isnt proving nothing,but Killa and crew know what they are up against.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Todd I think you guys should try and make it to Detroit August 13th for the Detroit Midwest Showdown! Big money payouts! And Truucha will be here!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 8 2006, 01:41 PM~5737087
> *damn! maybe they should invest the 2 g's on a computer.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


They HAVE a computer,but they are not into the lil kid drama that LIL sometimes create.
Big time is more into being about it,not just talking about it.
why should they come on LIL,cause you feel it nessesary?

They gave todd his props,and even though the car wasnt working,still hopped against him.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 10 2006, 08:42 AM~5745595
> *Todd I think you guys should try and make it to Detroit August 13th for the Detroit Midwest Showdown! Big money payouts! And Truucha will be here!
> *


Better make sure he(truccha) will be there and not bacc out at the last minute like he usually dose.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 10 2006, 10:01 AM~5745673
> *Better make sure he(truccha) will be there and not bacc out at the last minute like he usually dose.
> *


 :0 :0 Cats better get a signed contract with a "no show" clause


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 10 2006, 08:01 AM~5745673
> *Better make sure he(truccha) will be there and not bacc out at the last minute like he usually dose.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 9 2006, 11:07 PM~5744708
> *NOT BY SMALL TIME HYDRAULICS
> *


WANT A CHEERLEADER SURVIVOR KIT ?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 10 2006, 07:34 AM~5745580
> *Funny thing is you guys leave OUT half the story.
> They told your ass when you called them that the 64 wasnt working right,you guys bugged them to take it off the trailor,and told him you guys was going to their hotel.
> The Big Time crew still pulled the 4 off the trailor KNOWING they were gonna take a loss.
> ...


look mofo them fools have no heart we would have fixed what ever webroke not cry and make excuses the thing lil scared told me on the phone was no excuses before u tell alittle bit of what u know find out the whole story and if got acar we can nose up any day know your role cheerleader


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 10 2006, 01:31 PM~5747870
> *WANT A CHEERLEADER SURVIVOR KIT ??    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up want to nose up to my lecab


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 10 2006, 07:57 AM~5745656
> *They HAVE a computer,but they are not into the lil kid drama that LIL sometimes create.
> Big time is more into being about it,not just talking about it.
> why should they come on LIL,cause you feel it nessesary?
> ...


i really dont care if they come on or not!!all i know is my boy served that ass!!after all the shit talking your boy was doing and even bet 2 g's...not our fault there shit wasnt working,like you said he shouldve made sure he was "BEING ABOUT IT".after all the shit talking...and another thing yall are deep down there,he shouldve had any problems being "READY"... :biggrin: its all good,cant wait for the rematch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 10 2006, 01:31 PM~5747870
> *WANT A CHEERLEADER SURVIVOR KIT ??    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: this just tells me how much you know HOPPERS602 is from streetlife hydraulics


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 10 2006, 05:10 PM~5749056
> *look mofo them fools have no heart we would have fixed what ever webroke not cry and make excuses the thing lil scared told me on the phone was no excuses before u tell alittle bit of what u know find out the whole story and if got acar we can nose up any day know your role cheerleader
> *



DAMN PSTA!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 10 2006, 06:41 AM~5745592
> *I give you your props,you got your win,youll get yours,but for know your on top,BIG TIME has been putting it down out in the NW for a while,1 loss isnt proving nothing,but Killa and crew know what they are up against.
> *




damn first time seen this post :uh: :uh: 

what ten people were there total???lot people squackin



I KNOW MUST YAULL WERENT


Psta great to kick my friend

major ups to the BIG I


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2006, 06:06 PM~5749423
> *damn first time seen this post :uh:  :uh:
> 
> what ten people were there total???lot people squackin
> ...


stfu! nutrider...


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

all i know they got served all weekend long
fri blue 64 santa ana
sun 2dr caddy beach city
sun nite 61 phoenix

put it this way your still the hottest in portland
:roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

wow...this thread is shit talking to the max..


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

big ups to street life hydros, Todd, Nene and the crew puttin it done BIG time.. haha :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 05:38 PM~5749530
> *stfu! nutrider...
> *


post somethin youve done


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2006, 06:46 PM~5749589
> *post somethin youve done
> *


why dont you!!besides them sory videos homie!!you dont see roll'n or truucha coming on here dickriding


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY TODD WON SO WHAT. :thumbsup: AND AS FAR AS ALL THESE OTHER PEOPLE TALKING SHIT "EXCLUDE MAJESTICS CC" THAT DIDNT NOSE THERE SHIT UP GET OFF TODDS NUTS OR CALL BIG TIME AND SET UP A HOP. IN PORTLAND OR CALI. IM SURE THERE DOWN. I GIVE PROPS WHERE ITS DESERVED AND MAJESTICS SURE HAS DESERVED IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jul 10 2006, 07:31 PM~5749899
> *HEY TODD WON SO WHAT.  :thumbsup:  AND AS FAR AS ALL THESE OTHER PEOPLE TALKING SHIT "EXCLUDE MAJESTICS CC" THAT DIDNT NOSE THERE SHIT UP GET OFF TODDS NUTS OR CALL BIG TIME AND SET UP A HOP.  IN PORTLAND OR CALI. IM SURE THERE DOWN.  I GIVE PROPS WHERE ITS DESERVED AND MAJESTICS SURE HAS DESERVED IT.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: same goes for the ones nutriding BIG TIME,much respect to the "I"


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 10 2006, 06:41 PM~5749548
> *wow...this thread is shit talking to the max..
> *


THERE CRYING OVER $2000 DOLLARS !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WIPE MY ASS WITH $2000 DOLLARS HOMIE !!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 05:50 PM~5749628
> *why dont you!!besides them sory videos homie!!you dont see roll'n or truucha coming on here dickriding
> *


CHECK YOUR SELF BRO- I C U THE DICK SWANGING--U WERENT THERE
SO PULL UP OR SHUT UP. 

POST SOMTHIN YOU DONE??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2006, 08:05 PM~5750153
> *CHECK YOUR SELF BRO- I C U THE DICK SWANGING--U WERENT THERE
> SO PULL UP OR SHUT UP.
> 
> ...


muthafucka im from majestics homie vice president trust me ive done shit...are u from the "I" ....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT YOU WERENT THERE---

WALLY DOG THE VP OF YOUR CLUB IS MY HOMIE- I KICKED IT WITH HIM AND DOC & MANY OTHER LOWRIDER LEGENDS AT THE BIG I BANQUET- FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT

YOUR CADDY EVEN GOT CHROME??


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

glad to hear you kicked w/some of my people...again are YOU from the "I" you still havent answered me...you talking about my yellow bigbody or black one????black one i just got a week ago,nah it dont have chrome yet...my yellow i just sold to new mexico had everything....why you doubt me? :roflmao: foo ive ben in this club since 1994,who are you to ask me homie...ask todd about me,or call ROLL'N..OR MIKE FROM INDIVIDUALS HERE IN AZ...thats my homie right therei see him every week @ streetlife...so i think you better check yoself foo...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hope i see you in az soon...ill introduce myself to you


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 08:04 PM~5750249
> *glad to hear you kicked w/some of my people...again are YOU from the "I" you still havent answered me...you talking about my yellow bigbody or black one????black one i just got a week ago,nah it dont have chrome yet...my yellow i just sold to new mexico had everything....why you doubt me? :roflmao: foo ive ben in this club since 1994,who are you to ask me homie...ask todd about me,or call ROLL'N..OR MIKE FROM INDIVIDUALS HERE IN AZ...thats my homie right therei see him every week @ streetlife...so i think you better check yoself foo...
> *



THEN ASKEM ABOUT ME... U NEVER SEEN MY VIDEOS..
DONT NEED TO CALL SHIT BRO CAUSE I NOT WORRIED ABOUT YOU.

POST WHAT YOU GOT DOG. YA I GOT CROME AND ALL THAT
*
I STARTED UP* USO CHAPTER IN PORTLAND :0 BACK IN 94


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AZ?? ALREADY BEEN THERE THIS YEAR-

COME TO PORTLAND DOG uffin: uffin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2006, 09:09 PM~5750273
> *THEN ASKEM ABOUT ME... U NEVER SEEN MY VIDEOS..
> DONT NEED TO CALL SHIT BRO CAUSE I NOT WORRIED ABOUT YOU.
> 
> ...


your right i havent,not intereted...rolln tried to give me one of yours,but again not interested....but why would you need to worry??cool you started uso much love to uce kiccked w/kita here @ streetlife when they came down for the phx lrm..helped him w/shit to wash a fellow uce car.....its cool dont get butthurt homie!!!see what happens @ the rematch....btw,my shit is on my avatar....


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2006, 09:12 PM~5750289
> *AZ?? ALREADY BEEN THERE THIS YEAR-
> 
> COME TO PORTLAND DOG uffin:  uffin:
> *


will see if i want to go there...if not vegas


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 10 2006, 05:10 AM~5745385
> *big timers is not the best that portland could offer.
> *


not saying anyone is better then anyone, no disrespect 
big tyme, jendas all do it big, 
but when hillsboro parks there shit on the bumper in 2 licks.....
thats where i would put my money on....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 08:30 PM~5750356
> *will see if i want to go there...if not vegas
> *



ILL BUY THE FIRST ROUND


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2006, 09:35 PM~5750379
> *ILL BUY THE FIRST ROUND
> *


 :biggrin: its all good ill get the next then...... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 10 2006, 08:32 PM~5750368
> *not saying anyone is better then anyone, do disrespect
> big tyme, jendas all do it big,
> but when hillsboro parks there shit on the bumper in 2 licks.....
> ...




NO RULES ANYTHING GOES- THATS WHAT U GUNNA SEE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

P.S. THAT WAS ME WITH KITA !! AFTER LRM SHIT WAS PACKED!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 8 2006, 09:18 PM~5739346
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> rain check?
> *


 :twak:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2006, 09:41 PM~5750420
> *P.S. THAT WAS ME WITH KITA !! AFTER LRM SHIT WAS PACKED!!!
> *


i was talking about the night before move in @ the lrm show kita came down w/fellow uce members w/white cutlass on trailer and another homie had a blue harley they had just gotten into town from CA.i pulled out the waterhose and got them some soap,because they wanted to clean their rides..and i beleive TORO was there w/them and Trudawg from lil...,,after the show that shit was too packed and cops didnt allow shit to happen.... :angry:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 10 2006, 02:58 AM~5745240
> *:scrutinize:
> *


We will be leaving for Kentucky on Wensday for the Showdown


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 10 2006, 07:37 PM~5749977
> *THERE CRYING OVER $2000 DOLLARS !!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I WIPE MY ASS WITH $2000 DOLLARS HOMIE !!
> *


homie u really don't know me if u want back ur homies or what up u could be next on the list if u got a car we can do this little detour thur texas on the way to louisville


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 10 2006, 06:10 PM~5749056
> *look mofo them fools have no heart we would have fixed what ever webroke not cry and make excuses the thing lil scared told me on the phone was no excuses before u tell alittle bit of what u know find out the whole story and if got acar we can nose up any day know your role cheerleader
> *


So because Im baccing my homies and club members that makes me a cheerleader?I think you need to slow your role.
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
Half your people on here werent even here in L.A when this all went down!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 10 2006, 07:41 PM~5749548
> *wow...this thread is shit talking to the max..
> *


yeah,Im leaving this one alone now,I said what I needed to.
If people wanna get mad,or talk about me,its all good,Cuzz good or bad,IM being talked about!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 09:56 PM~5750483
> *i was talking about the night before move in @ the lrm show kita came down w/fellow uce members w/white cutlass on trailer and another homie had a blue harley they had just gotten into town from CA.i pulled out the waterhose and got them some soap,because they wanted to clean their rides..and i beleive TORO  was there w/them and Trudawg from lil...,,after the show that shit was too packed and cops didnt allow shit to happen.... :angry:
> *


thank for love uso i'll never forget that big ray.....just let this shit rest you guys are both from top notch familys this is how bullshit start because some were down the line lil or the street somebody will say something to really set it off. so big time hyd when your ready gave them a call set shit up who know it could be your turn this time but stop by bank and pick them "g" up bring it with jah.....j/k onelove to the bigg"I" and the big"M" much love and respect just my.02 peace


kita :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@Jul 10 2006, 09:39 AM~5746098
> *they would have got served in stl as well
> 
> they  dont roll theyr shit in the rain out here.    :uh:
> *


GET A CAR 1ST CRACKA BEFORE YOU SPEAK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 10 2006, 05:10 PM~5749056
> *look mofo them fools have no heart we would have fixed what ever webroke not cry and make excuses the thing lil scared told me on the phone was no excuses before u tell alittle bit of what u know find out the whole story and if got acar we can nose up any day know your role cheerleader
> *


CAN I GET A HOP?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2006, 08:25 PM~5750192
> *GREAT YOU WERENT THERE---
> 
> WALLY DOG THE VP OF YOUR CLUB IS MY HOMIE- I KICKED IT WITH HIM AND DOC & MANY OTHER LOWRIDER LEGENDS AT THE BIG I BANQUET- FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT
> ...


YOU'RE NOT HOMIES................ THEY WERE JUST BEING NICE TO YOU!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2006, 09:35 PM~5750379
> *ILL BUY THE FIRST ROUND
> *


YOU DON'T HAVE ANY MONEY!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2006, 07:25 PM~5750192
> *GREAT YOU WERENT THERE---
> 
> WALLY DOG THE VP OF YOUR CLUB IS MY HOMIE- I KICKED IT WITH HIM AND DOC & MANY OTHER LOWRIDER LEGENDS AT THE BIG I BANQUET- FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT
> ...


WALLY AINT VP AND DOC AINT FROM THE M


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 11 2006, 09:57 AM~5752863
> *WALLY AINT VP AND DOC AINT FROM THE M
> *


HE'S AN OUT OF TOWNER HE DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 11 2006, 09:34 AM~5752548
> *thank for love uso i'll never forget that big ray.....just let this shit rest you guys are both from top notch familys this is how bullshit start because some were down the line lil or the street somebody will say something to really set it off. so big time hyd when your ready gave them a call set shit up who know it could be your turn this time but stop by bank and pick them "g" up bring it with jah.....j/k onelove to the bigg"I" and the big"M" much love and respect just my.02 peace
> kita :biggrin:
> *


My bIGG UCE!
1 luv family!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 11 2006, 10:59 AM~5753280
> *My bIGG UCE!
> 1 luv family!
> *


ALWAY MY LITTLE USO


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 10 2006, 06:10 PM~5749056
> *look mofo them fools have no heart we would have fixed what ever webroke not cry and make excuses the thing lil scared told me on the phone was no excuses before u tell alittle bit of what u know find out the whole story and if got acar we can nose up any day know your role cheerleader
> *


I am on the phone with Killa right now.
He said Vegas the RE-MATCH will take place,and If you want him before that,go Up to the Portland LRM show.
You git his #,give him the call.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 11 2006, 12:57 PM~5753796
> *I am on the phone with Killa right now.
> He said Vegas the RE-MATCH will take place,and If you want him before that,go Up to the Portland LRM show.
> You git his #,give him the call.
> *


CAN I DO THE "DANCE"?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOUR A FAKE ASS IN TOWNER
PEOPLE DONT LIKE U MUCH DOG - AND WHERE U BIG BALLER???

U RUNNING OUT OF EXCUSES


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 11 2006, 12:57 PM~5753796
> *I am on the phone with Killa right now.
> He said Vegas the RE-MATCH will take place,and If you want him before that,go Up to the Portland LRM show.
> You git his #,give him the call.
> *


IF YOU GUYS NEED TO WAIT TILL OCTOBER TO SAVE UP 2 G'S...WE UNDERSTAND...I GUESS THATS HOW SMALL TIME HYDRAULICS DOES IT :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 10 2006, 05:11 PM~5749064
> *what up want to nose up to my lecab
> *


 did you say lecab ????????????/ thats my middle name lol the blue one lecab hopping thats clowning!, hey some one put up picks of the truucha video clip post that! :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

your a O.G. uso remember the coupe with the euro kandy green 

I STARTED UP USO CHAPTER IN PORTLAND BACK IN 94 


--------------------

RIDER CHRONICLES


HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH-SEE U @ LRM BOY
VIDEOS BY RIDERS NOT SIDE LINERS!!!!! SCOTTY WHERE WERE U??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MINE WAS THE WHITE EURO LAC CAME OUT JUST AFTER JAYS GREEN ONE.

I GOT USO MENTALITY... WITCH MORE ON HERE NEED A DOSE OF!! :biggrin: 

MUCH LUV TO MY BIG KITA C U SOOON!!!

JAY BRIAN AND I STARTED IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 11 2006, 05:39 PM~5755704
> *IF YOU GUYS NEED TO WAIT TILL OCTOBER TO SAVE UP 2 G'S...WE UNDERSTAND...I GUESS THATS HOW SMALL TIME HYDRAULICS DOES IT :biggrin:
> *



DAMN FIRST IT WAS TODD WANTED IT AS SOON AS BIG T GOT INTO TOWN -FRIDAY CAME AND WENT SATURDAY CAME AND WENT FINALLY
SUNDAY @ 1:00AM :uh: THE 61 ROLLED IN- EVEN THOUGH THEY KNEW THE CAR WAS NOT WORKING WAY BEFORE THE HOP - THEY STILL PULLED IT OFF JUST TO DO IT. 



TODD WON THEY SHOOK HANDS AND IT WAS ALL GOOD. NONE OF THE 2 GS MENTIONED AFTERWARDS???? IF I WON A BET I WOULD ASK FOR THE MONEY....

I NEVER HEARD 2 GS EVER DISCUSSED THAT NIGHT.

THERE WILL BE A REMATCH-------IF U GET STUCK U LOSE :biggrin:


TODD DID SAY ALL THAT FLAKE WAS KEEPIN THE CAR FROM JUMPIN- I GIVE HIM PROPS ON THE STING..


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2006, 07:13 PM~5755993
> *DAMN FIRST IT WAS TODD WANTED IT AS SOON AS BIG T GOT INTO TOWN -FRIDAY CAME AND WENT SATURDAY CAME AND WENT FINALLY
> SUNDAY @ 1:00AM  :uh: THE 61 ROLLED IN- EVEN THOUGH THEY KNEW THE CAR WAS NOT WORKING WAY BEFORE THE HOP - THEY STILL PULLED IT OFF JUST TO DO IT.
> TODD WON THEY SHOOK HANDS AND IT WAS ALL GOOD. NONE OF THE 2 GS MENTIONED AFTERWARDS???? IF I WON A BET I WOULD ASK FOR THE MONEY....
> ...


ask your boy he said 2'gs and no excuses!! :biggrin: its all good...but i think you are already stuck....on their nuts!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TO BUSY WITH MY OWN TO WORRY BOUT OTHERS.

..........THE HATE IS STRONG IN THIS ONE........  ^^^^^^^


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2006, 07:24 PM~5756091
> *TO BUSY WITH MY OWN TO WORRY BOUT OTHERS.
> 
> ..........THE HATE IS STRONG IN THIS ONE........   ^^^^^^^
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PEACE OUT ON THIS TOPIC


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 10 2006, 08:25 PM~5750192
> *GREAT YOU WERENT THERE---
> 
> WALLY DOG THE VP OF YOUR CLUB IS MY HOMIE- I KICKED IT WITH HIM AND DOC & MANY OTHER LOWRIDER LEGENDS AT THE BIG I BANQUET- FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT
> ...


i know his does ive driven it...... :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 11 2006, 08:34 AM~5752548
> *thank for love uso i'll never forget that big ray.....just let this shit rest you guys are both from top notch familys this is how bullshit start because some were down the line lil or the street somebody will say something to really set it off. so big time hyd when your ready gave them a call set shit up who know it could be your turn this time but stop by bank and pick them "g" up bring it with jah.....j/k onelove to the bigg"I" and the big"M" much love and respect just my.02 peace
> kita :biggrin:
> *


what up big uce!!much love for you homie!!  nothing starting just a bunch hopping shit talking...u know how that goes got to rub it in...its all good...you know well tables would have been turned if they beat us...but that aint happening STREETLIFE taking over....THE REMATCH will happen Killa called the shop and talk to HUERO(TODD)...possible rematch in vegas if not who knows,could be sooner than that...  we might get bored and take a road trip :biggrin: ...but for now is off to Kentucky.,then Chitown the following week...


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 12 2006, 01:52 AM~5758036
> *what up big uce!!much love for you homie!!  nothing starting just a bunch hopping shit talking...u know how that goes got to rub it in...its all good...you know well tables would have been turned if they beat us...but that aint happening STREETLIFE taking over....THE REMATCH will happen Killa called the shop and talk to HUERO(TODD)...possible rematch in vegas if not who knows,could be sooner than that...  we might get bored and take a road trip :biggrin: ...but for now is off to Kentucky.,then Chitown the following week...
> *


may god guide you safety to those places onelove my nigg!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup kita,hope the show season goes well for you big homie....


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 12 2006, 08:57 AM~5759265
> *whassup kita,hope the show season goes well for you big homie....
> *


likewise uso!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 12 2006, 09:57 AM~5759265
> *whassup kita,hope the show season goes well for you big homie....
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 12 2006, 09:35 AM~5759479
> *likewise uso!
> *


thanks,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2006, 02:49 PM~5754681
> *YOUR A FAKE ASS IN TOWNER
> PEOPLE DONT LIKE U MUCH DOG - AND WHERE U BIG BALLER???
> 
> ...


FAMILY 1ST!!!!!!!! AND WHO DOESN'T LIKE ME?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

KITA TELL THIS BALD FOOL THAT HE'S NOT AN USO!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

go mop somthing u piece of shit


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 8 2006, 09:06 AM~5736515
> *There the ones that called us talking shit,so the should of gotten there shit together. they made the $2000.00 bet and couldn't pay up! as far as going out of town we do it all the time. LA. LV. STL. KENTUKY.CHI TOWN. MINN.DEAGO.MEX. so if they want there pride back they have to come and get it.
> *


YHEA I GIVE YA'LL THAT.... THESE GUY GO EVERYWEAR TO HOP......REAL TALK.....


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2006, 11:20 AM~5759897
> *KITA TELL THIS BALD FOOL THAT HE'S NOT AN USO!!!!!!!!
> *


u krazy uso


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

WEST KRACKIN USO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 12 2006, 12:28 PM~5760263
> *u krazy uso
> *


TELL HIM HE'S DILUSIONAL!!!!!!!


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2006, 10:18 AM~5759892
> *FAMILY 1ST!!!!!!!!  AND WHO DOESN'T LIKE ME?
> *


SOME PEOPLE JUST CAN'T TAKE IT WHEN YOU BE TALKIN SHIT  STALL'EM OUT DOUBLE-V-BABY.....HE JUST TALKIN SHIT.....ABOUT FOOLS NOT LIKIN YOU, IF NOT TELL'EM TO PUT IT OUT THERE....I KNOW I DON'T WANT PEOPLE SMILING IN MY FACE LIKE THEY DOWN WITH ME, BUT BEHIND MY BACK THEY ON SOME SUCKA SHIT.....I LIKE TO SEE YOU ON HERE TALKIN SHIT, THAT SHIT BE FUCKIN ME UP, & WHEN THESE ****** CAN'T TAKE IT, THE MORE FUNNIER IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Jul 12 2006, 12:33 PM~5760296
> *WEST KRACKIN USO
> *


chillin on leftcoast ur self?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KITA IS MY HOMIE, DOG DONT GO THERE...

U COMIN UP TO PORTLAND SCOTTY......LEMME GUESS

BETTER WHO DOES LIKE U? NOT JUST PUT UP WITH U? :uh:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 12 2006, 12:03 PM~5760496
> *chillin on leftcoast ur self?
> *


trying to get this club crackin like uso....


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Jul 12 2006, 05:09 PM~5762076
> *trying to get this club crackin like uso....
> *


it will in time just see who the real homies are with the heart for the game and go with that uso.


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 10 2006, 05:50 PM~5749628
> *why dont you!!besides them sory videos homie!!you dont see roll'n or truucha coming on here dickriding
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats a low blow! thats cold blooded!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FUNNIEST PART HE ADMIT HE NEVER SEEN THEM-----

LOOOWWW


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS #1


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2006, 10:18 AM~5759892
> *FAMILY 1ST!!!!!!!!  AND WHO DOESN'T LIKE ME?
> *


EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 10 2006, 09:34 AM~5745580
> *Funny thing is you guys leave OUT half the story.
> They told your ass when you called them that the 64 wasnt working right,you guys bugged them to take it off the trailor,and told him you guys was going to their hotel.
> The Big Time crew still pulled the 4 off the trailor KNOWING they were gonna take a loss.
> ...


Thank you  for the truth..."I"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 12 2006, 04:56 PM~5761996
> *KITA IS MY HOMIE, DOG DONT GO THERE...
> 
> U COMIN UP TO PORTLAND SCOTTY......LEMME GUESS
> ...


FUCK PORTLAND!!!!!!!!! IF I WANNA SEE DUMB ASS wHITEBOYS I HAVE PLENTY OUT HERE TO MAKE FUN OF!!!!!!!!!! AND WE CAN GO THERE AND A 3 WAY CALL WITH KITA IF YOU GOT THE BALLS!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 13 2006, 11:39 PM~5771194
> *EVERYBODY!!!
> *


I DON'T CARE IF ******** DON'T LIKE ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 14 2006, 08:39 AM~5772778
> *FUCK PORTLAND!!!!!!!!!  IF I WANNA SEE DUMB ASS wHITEBOYS I HAVE PLENTY OUT HERE TO MAKE FUN OF!!!!!!!!!!  AND WE CAN GO THERE AND A 3 WAY CALL WITH KITA IF YOU GOT THE BALLS!!!!!!!
> *



DO IT RIGHT :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 14 2006, 08:40 AM~5772784
> *I DON'T CARE IF ******** DON'T LIKE ME!!!!!!!!
> *


NOT JUST RAGGERS, BUT CRACKAZ, ******, PAISAS, COLORS, HUTUS, TOOTZIES, SQUAWS, SAMOANS, CAMELS, HYENAS, ZEBRAS AND MONKEYS.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 14 2006, 12:06 PM~5773475
> *DO IT RIGHT  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: NOW!!!!!!!
> *


YOU AND KITA CALL ME BALDY!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 14 2006, 12:21 PM~5773541
> *NOT JUST RAGGERS, BUT CRACKAZ, ******, PAISAS, COLORS, HUTUS, TOOTZIES, SQUAWS, SAMOANS, CAMELS, HYENAS, ZEBRAS AND MONKEYS.
> *


DAMN THAT'S YOUR WHOLE FAMILY!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

clowned again sucker


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 14 2006, 01:12 PM~5774042
> *DAMN THAT'S YOUR WHOLE FAMILY!!!!!!
> *


WE DON'T GET DOWN WITH HUTUS, PAISAS, AND THE PETTING ZOO YOU'RE FROM........BOZO.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 14 2006, 05:02 PM~5774779
> *WE DON'T GET DOWN WITH HUTUS, PAISAS, AND THE PETTING ZOO YOU'RE FROM........BOZO.
> *


GO GET YOUR MONTHLY CHECK TAXI DRIVER!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

comin from a janitor hahahaha


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> MINE WAS THE WHITE EURO LAC CAME OUT JUST AFTER JAYS GREEN ONE.
> 
> I GOT USO MENTALITY... WITCH MORE ON HERE NEED A DOSE OF!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 12 2006, 11:20 AM~5759897
> *KITA TELL THIS BALD FOOL THAT HE'S NOT AN USO!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: !wow !


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

pull up enough said


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 17 2006, 09:29 AM~5787559
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: !wow !
> *


THE TRUTH HURTS HIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 10:12 AM~5787737
> *pull up enough said
> *


GO HUG A TREE!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn tree huggers. sorry i am bored


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 17 2006, 10:22 AM~5787790
> *damn tree huggers. sorry i am bored
> *


HEY BRO WHAT'S UP


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what u aint got nuttin

i come to LA and u dont show

2 chronic 0 janitorman

u got punked- again keep Kitas name outta this

u disrespectful faker- oh ya pay me my money cause you still aint rollin shit.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2006, 10:28 AM~5787832
> *HEY BRO WHAT'S UP
> *


not much homie, what up


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THE DVD WILL BE RELEASED IN 1 WEEK,, THE TRUE STORY WILL BE TOLD ON WHO LOST AN WHO WON !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2006, 07:52 AM~5787386
> *GO GET YOUR MONTHLY CHECK TAXI DRIVER!!!!!!
> *


GO CASH YOUR TRUST FUND AND THEN COME BACK ON HERE AND TELL US HOW STREET YOU ARE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 17 2006, 12:13 PM~5788158
> *THE DVD WILL BE RELEASED IN 1 WEEK,, THE TRUE STORY WILL BE TOLD ON WHO LOST AN WHO WON !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


we already know who won.
Killa even said,The MAJESTICS 61 got him.
welcome to yesterday.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

503 took the loss

the real question will be if there was really a bet that night....





PSTA U LOOKIN PIMPIN ON V.4 HOMIE MUCH LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!
THE BANQUET WAS TYGHT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 10:52 AM~5788011
> *what u aint got nuttin
> 
> i come to LA and u dont show
> ...


SHUTUP CARROT EARED BITCH!!!!! MAN HOMIES WERE CALLING ME UP SAYING WHO'S DUMB ASS wHITE BOY AT OUR PARTY WITH HIS GARDENING CLOTHES ON LOOKING LIKE LITTLE BEAVER?! KITA LAUGHS AT YOUR DUMB PALE ASS ANYWAY!!!!!!! I'VE KNOWN HIS FAMILY ALL MY LIFE SO YOU NEED TO CHECK YOURSELF!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2006, 11:25 AM~5788247
> *GO CASH YOUR TRUST FUND AND THEN COME BACK ON HERE AND TELL US HOW STREET YOU ARE!!!!!!!!
> *


RAGHEAG BITCH GO HAVE YOUR WIFE BUY YOU ANOTHER OVERPRICED MIXED PITBULL AND A $50 CLUSTER FOR YOUR RAGGEDY COUPE'S DASHBOARD YOU STUPID SAND COMBER!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2006, 12:28 PM~5788950
> *RAGHEAG BITCH GO HAVE YOUR WIFE BUY YOU ANOTHER OVERPRICED MIXED PITBULL AND A $50 CLUSTER FOR YOUR RAGGEDY COUPE'S DASHBOARD YOU STUPID SAND COMBER!!!!!!
> *


HMMMM...........FUNNY HOW YOU TALKING BOUT A DASHBOARD....WHAT A BITCH. THAT PIT IS STILL 100 TIMES BETTER THAN THEM MUTTS YOUR BOY WAS PRODUCING.........NOW GO CLEAN SOME TIOLETS.........ITS BURRITO MONDAYS IN HUNTINGDON PARK.......SO A LOT OF SHIT SPLATTER IS GONNA HAVE YOU BUSY.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOUR PARTY- NEVER BEEN TO ONE OF "YOUR" PARTIES

BUILD SUMTHIN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2006, 02:06 PM~5789145
> *HMMMM...........FUNNY HOW YOU TALKING BOUT A DASHBOARD....WHAT A BITCH. THAT PIT IS STILL 100 TIMES BETTER THAN THEM MUTTS YOUR BOY WAS PRODUCING.........NOW GO CLEAN SOME TIOLETS.........ITS BURRITO MONDAYS IN HUNTINGDON PARK.......SO A LOT OF SHIT SPLATTER IS GONNA HAVE YOU BUSY.
> *


BITCH PLEASE MY BOY HAS THE BOMB SHIT AND IS NATIONALLY KNOWN! HE JUST DOESN'T DEAL WITH TERRORIST IN TRAINING THAT'S ALL!!!!!!! BITCH I'LL BE AT THE SHOP TOMORROW AROUND 2 SO COME THRU BITCH!! MAKE SURE YOUR WIFE LET'S YOU OUT OF THE HOUSE AND GIVES YOU MONEY SO YOU CAN GET YOURSELF SOME LUNCH!!!!!! AND I HAVE SCREWDRIVER TO PULL YOUR SCREWS OUT OF YOUR ROCKER PANELS!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CALL RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW OR YOUR THE BITCH OF THE NATION
CALL HIM AND ME....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 02:19 PM~5789261
> *YOUR PARTY- NEVER BEEN TO ONE OF "YOUR" PARTIES
> 
> BUILD SUMTHIN
> *


DAMN YOU'RE STUPID. NEVER SAID IT WAS MY PARTY!!! YOU GOING BLIND AND BALD?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U GOT AN HOUR SCRUB

SO U IN 3 CLUBS WITH NO CAR???


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 02:21 PM~5789276
> *CALL RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW OR YOUR THE BITCH OF THE NATION
> CALL HIM AND ME....
> *


OPIE SHUT THE FUCK AND GO GET THE JENDAS SOME CIGARETTES AND BUDWEISER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TICK TOCK


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GO CLEAN YOUR BOSSES SHITY ASS TOILET----


TICK TOCK TICK TOCK


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 02:26 PM~5789329
> *GO CLEAN YOUR BOSSES SHITY ASS TOILET----
> TICK TOCK TICK TOCK
> *


GET A REAL JOB AND GET YOUR OWN HOME! STOP LIVING IN THE BASEMENT!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2006, 05:27 PM~5789343
> *GET A REAL JOB AND GET YOUR OWN HOME! STOP LIVING IN THE BASEMENT!!!!!
> *


bahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MUST I GET DOWN AND CLOWN YOU AGAIN----???? WORK FOR A FORTUNE 250


LETS GET BACK TO THE TOPIC


YA GOT 45MIN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PORTLAND BOYS ARE WATCH , JUST NOT POSTIN :dunno:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 01:32 PM~5789367
> *PORTLAND BOYS ARE WATCH , JUST NOT POSTIN :dunno:
> *


this shit is comedy, we dont want to distract anyone.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 02:30 PM~5789361
> *MUST I GET DOWN AND CLOWN YOU AGAIN----???? WORK FOR A FORTUNE 250
> LETS GET BACK TO THE TOPIC
> YA GOT 45MIN
> *


THEY HAVE DOORMEN WHO WORK FOR BIG COMPANIES!! BUT I OWN MY COMPANIES!!! NEXT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 02:32 PM~5789367
> *PORTLAND BOYS ARE WATCH , JUST NOT POSTIN :dunno:
> *


ARE YOU HIGH OR DID THE WIG GLUE GET IN YOUR EYES AGAIN!!!!!!!! 
"PORTLAND BOYS ARE WATCH , JUST NOT POSTIN :dunno:"


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 17 2006, 02:33 PM~5789375
> *this shit is comedy, we dont want to distract anyone.....
> *


IT'S NOT AS FUNNY AS RYAN'S RON HOWARD HAIRLINE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

Just watching still waiting to see pics from LA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 17 2006, 02:38 PM~5789407
> *Just watching still waiting to see pics from LA
> *


PICS OF RIDERCOMICLES HALF MOON BALD PATCH?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2006, 01:20 PM~5789263
> *BITCH PLEASE MY BOY HAS THE BOMB SHIT AND IS NATIONALLY KNOWN! HE JUST DOESN'T DEAL WITH TERRORIST IN TRAINING THAT'S ALL!!!!!!!  BITCH I'LL BE AT THE SHOP TOMORROW AROUND 2 SO COME THRU BITCH!! MAKE SURE YOUR WIFE LET'S YOU OUT OF THE HOUSE AND GIVES YOU MONEY SO YOU CAN GET YOURSELF SOME LUNCH!!!!!!  AND I HAVE SCREWDRIVER TO PULL YOUR SCREWS OUT OF YOUR ROCKER PANELS!!!!!!!!
> *


FUCK YOUR BOY!!!!!!! HE DIDN'T EVEN HAVE A PHONE NUMBER WHEN I CALLED HIM, I HAD TO ASK HIS MOM WHERE HE WAS. AND NOW YOU'RE TRYING TO TELL ME HE'S NATIONALLY KNOWN.......BITCH PLEASE, SAVE THAT SHIT FOR SOME CARLSBAD KID. TAKE YOUR SCREWDRIVER AND BUILD YOURSELF A REVELL LOWRIDER MODEL, CAUSE THATS THE CLOSEST YOU'RE GONNA COME TO THE REAL THING!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2006, 03:54 PM~5789484
> *FUCK YOUR BOY!!!!!!! HE DIDN'T EVEN HAVE A PHONE NUMBER WHEN I CALLED HIM, I HAD TO ASK HIS MOM WHERE HE WAS. AND NOW YOU'RE TRYING TO TELL ME HE'S NATIONALLY KNOWN.......BITCH PLEASE, SAVE THAT SHIT FOR SOME CARLSBAD KID. TAKE YOUR SCREWDRIVER AND BUILD YOURSELF A REVELL LOWRIDER MODEL, CAUSE THATS THE CLOSEST YOU'RE GONNA COME TO THE REAL THING!!!!
> *


Your Not talking about tha homies at WATTS KENNLES are you?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 17 2006, 03:00 PM~5789504
> *Your Not talking about tha homies at WATTS KENNLES are you?
> *


 :ugh: ..ah..oh...............


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 17 2006, 02:00 PM~5789504
> *Your Not talking about tha homies at WATTS KENNLES are you?
> *


No, the dude at Watts Kennels is cool. I spoke with him a few times on the phone.........nice guy. We're talking about some No name backyard Mutt mill that Scotty tried to get me to buy a pup from.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2006, 03:04 PM~5789522
> *No, the dude at Watts Kennels is cool. I spoke with him a few times on the phone.........nice guy. We're talking about some No name backyard Mutt mill that Scotty tried to get me to buy a pup from.
> *


 :biggrin: all clear..........that was a close one
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 17 2006, 04:08 PM~5789543
> *:biggrin: all clear..........that was a close one
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yes it was!
Just making sure FCE!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 17 2006, 02:08 PM~5789543
> *:biggrin: all clear..........that was a close one
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Watts Kennels got some nice dogs.........damn things are wide as hell. But I had my heart set on getting the pup from the Kennels that made mine; Ganghus Kon and Demonios Realm.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 17 2006, 02:09 PM~5789553
> *yes it was!
> Just making sure FCE!!!
> *


That blue 62 is str8


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2006, 04:13 PM~5789579
> *That blue 62 is str8
> *


Yeah,that duce is no Joke!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

big scotty your time is runnin out


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2006, 01:35 PM~5789389
> *THEY HAVE DOORMEN WHO WORK FOR  BIG COMPANIES!! BUT I OWN MY COMPANIES!!!  NEXT!!!!!!!!!!
> *




and they have janitors like you to clean up my shit... so get to work :uh: 


tick tock tick tock


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 17 2006, 01:33 PM~5789375
> *this shit is comedy, we dont want to distract anyone.....
> *



JUST MESSIN WITH U- U DONT WANT IN THIS :biggrin: 

MUCH LOVE GUYS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 17 2006, 02:54 PM~5789484
> *FUCK YOUR BOY!!!!!!! HE DIDN'T EVEN HAVE A PHONE NUMBER WHEN I CALLED HIM, I HAD TO ASK HIS MOM WHERE HE WAS. AND NOW YOU'RE TRYING TO TELL ME HE'S NATIONALLY KNOWN.......BITCH PLEASE, SAVE THAT SHIT FOR SOME CARLSBAD KID. TAKE YOUR SCREWDRIVER AND BUILD YOURSELF A REVELL LOWRIDER MODEL, CAUSE THATS THE CLOSEST YOU'RE GONNA COME TO THE REAL THING!!!!
> *


BITCH I'LL BE AT THE SHOP TOMORROW AROUND 2!!!!! TELL YOUR BOYFRIEND KGEE TO SHOW UP TOO!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 17 2006, 03:00 PM~5789504
> *Your Not talking about tha homies at WATTS KENNLES are you?
> *


NO MY BOG BIG RICH OUT HERE!! HE AND HOMIE FROM WATTS HAVE A KENNEL OUT HERE NEAR ME!! WHEN TALIBAN CALLED HIS MOM DIN'T HAVE MY BOY'S NEW CELL NUMBER AND NEITHER DID I. SO WHEN I P.M.'ED OSAMA BACK HE SAID HE ALREADY FOUND A DOG!!!!! SO HE CAN TALK THAT BULLSHIT IF HE WANTS BUT ALL HE HAS TO DO IS SHOW UP TOMORROW AROUND 2 AND HE CAN SOME SUPER NATURALS!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 03:42 PM~5789668
> *big scotty your time is runnin out
> *


SHUT UP BITCH AND PUT SOME SUN SCREEN ON!!!!! BITCH I DON'T HAVE KITA'S NEW NUMBER AND PLUS YOU DON'T WANT HIM TO CURSE YOU OUT AGAIN LIKE HE DID BEFORE WHEN YOU WERE ASKING QUESTIONS ABOUT ME!!!! YOU CRACKERS NEVER LEARN!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2006, 04:31 PM~5790266
> *NO MY BOG BIG RICH OUT HERE!! HE AND HOMIE FROM WATTS HAVE A KENNEL OUT HERE NEAR ME!!  WHEN TALIBAN CALLED HIS MOM DIN'T HAVE MY BOY'S NEW CELL NUMBER AND NEITHER DID I.  SO WHEN I P.M.'ED OSAMA BACK HE SAID HE ALREADY FOUND A DOG!!!!!  SO HE CAN TALK THAT BULLSHIT IF HE WANTS BUT ALL HE HAS TO DO IS SHOW UP TOMORROW AROUND 2 AND HE CAN SOME SUPER NATURALS!!!!!!!
> *


NAH BITCH, I SPOKE TO WATTS UP KENNELS BEFORE YOUR BITCH ASS PM'D ME A BUM NUMBER........DON'T TRY TO FAKE THE FUNK NOW. WATTS UP HAS A BUSINESS............YOUR NUMBER WAS NOT. WORST PART IS THAT YOU FRONTED LIKE YOU HAD A HOOK UP, BUT YOU DIDN'T. :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:uh: ........the fuck all this shit has to do with Portland?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 17 2006, 04:56 PM~5790456
> *:uh: ........the fuck all this shit has to do with Portland?
> *


Fuck all.............but you know Scooter, always down to fuck up a thread.......he's gangsta like that.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 17 2006, 04:32 PM~5790275
> *SHUT UP BITCH AND PUT SOME SUN SCREEN ON!!!!! BITCH I DON'T HAVE KITA'S NEW NUMBER AND PLUS YOU DON'T WANT HIM TO CURSE YOU OUT AGAIN LIKE HE DID BEFORE WHEN YOU WERE ASKING QUESTIONS ABOUT ME!!!!  YOU CRACKERS NEVER LEARN!!!!!!
> *



WHEN U GONNA LEARN U SUFFER FROM MULTIPLENEGRO-PERSONALITY?


EXCUSE AFTER EXCUSE 
EXCUSE AFTER EXCUSE 

EXCUSE AFTER EXCUSE 

EXCUSE AFTER EXCUSE 
EXCUSE AFTER EXCUSE 

GIVE IT UP DOODE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 09:15 PM~5791741
> *WHEN U GONNA LEARN U SUFFER FROM MULTIPLENEGRO-PERSONALITY?
> EXCUSE AFTER EXCUSE
> EXCUSE AFTER EXCUSE
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 09:15 PM~5791741
> *WHEN U GONNA LEARN U SUFFER FROM MULTIPLENEGRO-PERSONALITY?
> EXCUSE AFTER EXCUSE
> EXCUSE AFTER EXCUSE
> ...


GET A PLAQUE!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

get a car then go get a plaque player GETALIFE C.C.

looking at the "USO"plaque right now ... next to 95 LRM best display 4 ft trophy- next to a bunch more trophies -need pics ***?


wheres yours ????

lets go boy - i got plenty more chops for ya


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 11:18 PM~5792400
> *get a car then go get a plaque player GETALIFE C.C.
> 
> looking at the "USO"plaque right now ... next to 95 LRM best display 4 ft trophy- next to a bunch more trophies -need pics ***?
> ...


BUT WHY DID THEY KICK YOU OUT? WHY DID THEY TAKE YOUR SHIRT IN VEGAS?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

where do you get your info dipshit?????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 18 2006, 10:26 AM~5794820
> *where do you get your info dipshit?????
> *


THE MAIN SOURCE PUSSY ASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WWWWHHHOOOOOO??????? YOURSELF?????????? GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE YOUR GAMES ARE LAMES


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol if he was stressin that bad about a plaque,


i think he would look into goin back to uce or join my car club.....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 18 2006, 09:58 PM~5799845
> *WWWWHHHOOOOOO??????? YOURSELF??????????  GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE YOUR GAMES ARE LAMES
> *


SHUTUP BEFORE I CLOWN HARDER THAN "BIG BUFFALO" DID AT HTE BANQUET!!!! YOUR BITCH ASS HAD TO GO CRYING TO WALLY THE NEXT DAY!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 18 2006, 11:18 PM~5799982
> *lol if he was stressin that bad about a plaque,
> i think he would look into goin back to uce or join my car club.....
> *


quit side bustin


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WRONG ONCE AGAIN

OH YA YOU WERENT THERE- DONT REMEMBER ANY CLOWNIN, JUST MUTUAL REPSPECT GOING ON BUT PEOPLE BUSTIN ON U, AND Y U SWEAT SO HARD......


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOT CHAMPION GRAND CHAMPION BLOODLINE IN A PIT 2



PLUS I DONT NEED TO HIDE BEHIND A PLAQUE OR A NAME - I DO THIS FOR ME NOT U. COME TO PORTLAND WITH A CAR OR STFU


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2006, 10:31 AM~5802535
> *WRONG ONCE AGAIN
> 
> OH YA YOU WERENT THERE- DONT REMEMBER ANY CLOWNIN, JUST MUTUAL REPSPECT GOING ON BUT PEOPLE BUSTIN ON U, AND  Y U SWEAT SO HARD......
> *


STOP CRYING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2006, 10:32 AM~5802548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU AND PORTLAND


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: 

THAT MUST MEAN U NOT COMMING


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2006, 11:04 AM~5802813
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:
> 
> THAT MUST MEAN U NOT COMMING
> *


HAHA HELL!! WHY WOULD I WASTE MY TIME JUST TO SEE YOUR POOR ASS? BITCH YOU CAN'T EVEN BUY YOURSELF A DECENT SUIT TO WEAR!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

you cant even leave your daddys house to go ot a Lowrider show in your town. YOU ARE A FUCKING JANITOR dont take out your failures on me!!!! and these other people trying to do some good with this lowrider thing

keep pushin it back

PAY UP SUCKER


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST POST SOMETHING YOU CAN CLAIM U DID POSITIVE FOR YOURSELF TO HELP IN LOWRIDING....................

THIS SHOULD BE A GREAT ANSWER!!!!!!!!!!!

WE WILL HAVE A BIG POTTY PHOTOSHOP PHOTO GALLERY ON DISPLAY AT THE PRE- PARTY. SUBMIT YOUR ART WORK ASAP. SINCE THE GREAT ONE WONT BE IN ATTENDANCE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2006, 11:34 AM~5803028
> *you cant even leave your daddys house to go ot a Lowrider show in your town.  YOU ARE A FUCKING JANITOR dont take out your failures on me!!!! and these other people trying to do some good with this lowrider thing
> 
> keep pushin it back
> ...


AT LEAST I KNOW MY DAD!!!!!!!!! AND I HAVE MY OWN HOME!! BITCH YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO COME OUT 5 DAYS EARLIER SO WE COULD FILM!! REMEMBER WHAT YOU, ME AND LIL-SHAWN TALKED ABOUT? AND WHAT FAILURES DO I HAVE PALEFACE? NOT MY FAULT YOU'RE AN OUTCAST IN YOUR MIRACLE WHIP WORLD!!!!! I WOULD ASK YOU TO PAY UP BUT THAT WOULD TAKE AWAY FROM YOUR HAIR TREATMENT FUND!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2006, 11:36 AM~5803043
> *JUST POST SOMETHING YOU CAN CLAIM U DID POSITIVE FOR YOURSELF TO HELP IN LOWRIDING....................
> 
> THIS SHOULD BE A GREAT ANSWER!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


YOU NEED TO GET LAID REAL SOON OR GET A PUPPY!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: 

what to sit a week at your computer?- i was there for three fucking dayz didnt see u anywhere or get a call from u at all- Individuals treated me super-well- just like all the big leaguers do. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2006, 01:16 PM~5803801
> *:roflmao:
> 
> what to sit a week at your computer?- i was there for three fucking dayz didnt see u anywhere or get a call from u at all- Individuals treated me super-well- just like all the big leaguers do. :thumbsup:
> *


YOU DUMB BASTARD I CALLED YOU AND YOU SAID YOU WERE COMING IN FRIDAY OR SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!! AND BITCH YOU'RE NOT IN THE BIG LEAGUE AT ALL!! YOU COULDN'T EVEN SELL PEANUTS!!!!!!!! HOW IN TE FUCK YOU GONNA BE AT A PLAYERS' PARTY AND WEAR SHORTS AND A T-SHIRT!!!!! I WISH BIG BUFFALO WOULD OF SLAPPED YOUR ASS AND TAKEN ALL YOUR VIDEOS AND SENT YOU HOME WITH BROKEN POCKETS!!!!!!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 18 2006, 11:18 PM~5799982
> *lol if he was stressin that bad about a plaque,
> i think he would look into goin back to uce or join my car club.....
> *


*Say's on your name your riding solo :dunno: *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 19 2006, 01:24 PM~5803849
> *Say's on your name your riding solo :dunno:
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 19 2006, 12:21 PM~5803834
> *YOU DUMB BASTARD I CALLED YOU AND YOU SAID YOU WERE COMING IN FRIDAY OR SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!  AND BITCH YOU'RE NOT IN THE BIG LEAGUE AT ALL!! YOU COULDN'T EVEN SELL PEANUTS!!!!!!!!  HOW IN TE FUCK YOU GONNA BE AT A PLAYERS' PARTY AND WEAR SHORTS AND A T-SHIRT!!!!!  I WISH BIG BUFFALO WOULD OF SLAPPED YOUR ASS AND TAKEN ALL YOUR VIDEOS AND SENT YOU HOME WITH BROKEN POCKETS!!!!!!
> *



U WERENT THERE... ARE U RETARDED

WHAT I WORE WAS ALL BRAND NEW. I WAS THERE TO DOCUMENT HISTORY IN THE MAKING... WHERE WERE YOU.

IRONED T AND PANTS IF YA GOTTA KNOW-

THE PARTY WASNT FOR ME- IT WAS BIG I MEMBERS MOMENT. U SHOULD OF SAW DICK (LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PHOTOGRAPHER) THAT DUDE HAD SOME WACK SHIT ON. OH BUT YOU WERENT THERE.... THE JAPAN PHOTOGRAPHERS TOO..FUNNY CATS :biggrin:  



P.S. I WAS NT SELLING VIDEOS THAT WEEKEND- IF U WERE THERE U WOULD HAVE KNOWN THIS......


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2006, 01:39 PM~5803968
> *U WERENT THERE... ARE U RETARDED
> 
> WHAT I WORE WAS ALL BRAND NEW. I WAS THERE TO DOCUMENT HISTORY IN THE MAKING...  WHERE WERE YOU.
> ...


I KNOW I WASN'T THERE STUPID!!!!!!! YOUR SHIT WAS BRAND NEW FROM WAL-MART BIG DEAL!!!!!!!!! KEEP YOUR ASS IN PORTLAND AND KEEP HUGGING TREES!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOW DID YOU KNOW WHERE A SHOPPED THE SHIRT THAN? SINCE I BOUGHT IT IN YOUR BACKYARD


ILL CONTINUE TO GO WHERE AND DO WHAT I WANT


-SO WE DONE HERE?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2006, 01:52 PM~5804041
> *HOW DID YOU KNOW WHERE A SHOPPED THE SHIRT THAN? SINCE I BOUGHT IT IN YOUR BACKYARD
> ILL CONTINUE TO GO WHERE AND DO WHAT I WANT
> -SO WE DONE HERE?
> *


I'VE BEEN DONE WITH YOUR DUMB ASS!!!!!!!!!! WHEN I TALK TO KITA I'LL ASK HIM TO GIVE YOU BACK YOUR SHIRT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOLO RIDER HOMIE

RIDER CHRONICLES SHIRT FITS JUST RIGHT.

AND I HAVE NEVER RECEIVED MORE LOVE AND MET MORE PEOPLE DOING THE VIDEO THING, THAN EVER THE NW RESPECTS CALI AND THEMSELVES TRYIN TO BRINGEM TOGETHER

SEE IF KITA WILL GIVE THE SHIRT TO U.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










GUESS IM RIDIN WITH THESE GUYS FOR NOW :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepitlovers+Jun 14 2006, 05:03 PM~5608485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that really happened?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

rider chronicles try's to be like truucha.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

tryin to show whats goin on in the NW and showin what them Cali riders are doing to bring back up to the north... sort of a cross between Cali swangin, lowriderscene, Young Hogg OG Rider, Truucha mixed up. Not there level of course

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 19 2006, 05:09 PM~5805270
> *wow that really happened?
> *



*no sir*


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 19 2006, 10:00 AM~5802794
> *FUCK YOU AND PORTLAND
> *



hey man, if you got beef with who ever, it is what it is,
but keep the city of portland out your mouth :angry:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 19 2006, 10:06 PM~5806171
> *hey man, if you got beef with who ever, it is what it is,
> but keep the city of portland out your mouth :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2006, 08:00 PM~5805893
> *tryin to show whats goin on in the NW and showin what them Cali riders are doing to bring back up to the north... sort of a cross between Cali swangin, lowriderscene, Young Hogg OG Rider, Truucha mixed up.  Not  there level of course
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NEVER WILL BE UP TO THEIR LEVEL!!!!!!! :biggrin: J/K!!!!!! IT'S ALL GOOD BALDY YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 19 2006, 09:06 PM~5806171
> *hey man, if you got beef with who ever, it is what it is,
> but keep the city of portland out your mouth :angry:
> *


MAN PLEASE!!!!!!!!!! I HAVE FAMILY IN PORTLAND!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SHALL I POST A PORTLAND CAR THAT WE BUILT BALDY? WE CAN SEE IF YOU HAVE ANY GAME!!!!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 20 2006, 02:57 PM~5810920
> *SHALL I POST A PORTLAND CAR THAT WE BUILT BALDY? WE CAN SEE IF YOU HAVE ANY GAME!!!!!!
> *


lets see it ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

fuck the we shit- we want YOUR shit- dont fall 4 that one.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 20 2006, 02:36 PM~5811170
> *fuck  the we shit- we want YOUR shit- dont fall 4 that one.
> *


YOU DIPSHIT IT'S A CAR THAT WE BUILT FOR SOMEONE THERE WHEN WE CLOWNED UP THERE WHEN ZUES WAS DOING HIS SHOWS STUPID!! BITCH YOU WEREN'T THERE ANYWAY!!!!!!! I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HOGG AND HE SAID YOU'RE THE DUMBEST FOOL AROUND!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE UPDATE!!

IT WAS NOT YOUR CAR- YES I WAS THERE- THAT WAS THE TYGHTEST CAR I HAD EVER SEEN - THATS ONE OF THE CARS THAT GOT ME HOOKED IN THIS SPORT RIP ZUES

FAR FROM YOUR CAR- KEEP MOPPIN

check the record books and see which boyz white were HOPPING that day


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 20 2006, 03:27 PM~5811607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO YOU WEREN'T THERE BITCH!! IF YOU WERE WHAT CAR WAS I IN? WHAT CAR WAS OUR HOTTEST SINGLE PUMP? WHAT WAS THE COLOR WAS THE '64 I WAS IN WITH TOMMY? WHAT THE COLOR WAS THE '61 THAT BROKE EVERYBODY OFF? WHAT CAR DID WE BUILD FOR THE PORTLAND CAT? LET ME KNOW IF YOU WERE THERE!!!!!! WE CAN CALL HOGG ON A 3 WAY ANYTIME BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 20 2006, 09:53 AM~5808667
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE THIS WE THAT- WE TALKIN U.

CALL ON 3 WAY IM ON HOGGS VIDEOS CAN U SAY THAT..HAHA

STILL WAITING FROM KITAS CALL DICKHEAD

15 YEARS AGO???? IS THAT THE LAST SHOW U BEEN AT?


TICK TOCK.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM GETTING ICE CUBE ON 3 WAY AND RAP BAD TO YOU :uh: :uh:











DO THIS OR SHUT UP

MY CARS HIT GOOD TOO


YOU CANT SEE ME


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TICK TOCK TICK TOCK

NO PHONE CALL?????? HHHMMMMMMMM

EVER NOTICE I STICK UP FOR MYSELF OR DO NOT NEED TO BRING A BUNCH OF NAMES INTO IT?????????? THATS REEL

JUST LEAVE ME ALONE LIKED IVE ASKED SEVERAL TIMES AND WE ALL GOOD.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ANSWER THE QUESTION BALDY!! WE DON'T NEED TO CALL HOGG!! YOU TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!! TICK TOCK CHROME DOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU ARE NT MAKING SENSE--- CALL ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!


TICK TOCK YOUR LOOKIN STUPID AGAIN- JANITORSO YOU KNOW GARRET THEN?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP SUBMITTING THE SCOOTY ART GALLERY PICS


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

lol yall be bangin back & forth yall should meet up & get down -or -squashit or yall do it for entertainment its funny as hell what yall saying about each other its like 50 cent & the game dissing lmao any ways . hey homie wherse the portland car yall built is it in portland now or yall still have it got pics i know its hella clean!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

This bullshit is still going on :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

batteries are charged on the phone 4 the weekend


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 19 2006, 01:24 PM~5803849
> *Say's on your name your riding solo :dunno:
> *


long story short im on vacation..... :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 22 2006, 06:23 PM~5823750
> *long story short im on vacation..... :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: thought you fucken said that it was hot in the shop today :uh: :uh: what a fucken lying lil bitch :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 22 2006, 07:46 PM~5823870
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: thought you fucken said that it was hot in the shop today :uh:  :uh:  what a fucken lying lil bitch :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


im on vacation from the club,far from being on vacation,

so unless you know me and know everything about me and who i am i would watch who you call a liar........
and friday it was hot as hell in the shop,since you seem to know everything in the world........

dumbass.....


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

what up chuntaro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ARE YOU TALKIN TO ME?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 22 2006, 06:48 PM~5823879
> *im on vacation from the club,far from being on vacation,
> 
> so unless you know me and know everything about me and who i am i would watch who you call a liar........
> ...


 :uh: :uh: for 1. I KNOW THAT YOUR A LIL BITCH

2. YOU HAVE NO DECENT CAR 

3 YOU SOUND AND LOOK LIKE A 12YR OLD KID

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST, YOUR BROKE ASS CANT EVEN AFFORD TO GO TO A FUCKEN CAR SHOW DOWN THE FUCKEN STREET. HAHAHAHA AND YOU CALL YOURSELF A RIDER. :uh: :uh: :uh: MORE LIKE A BITCH TO ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

no that was for mr joker homie


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 22 2006, 09:05 PM~5823971
> *:uh:  :uh:  for 1. I KNOW THAT YOUR A LIL BITCH
> 
> 2. YOU HAVE NO DECENT CAR
> ...


Damn, you is coldblooded.


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

thats what im sayin your about to make him cry


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 22 2006, 08:05 PM~5823971
> *:uh:  :uh:  for 1. I KNOW THAT YOUR A LIL BITCH
> 
> 2. YOU HAVE NO DECENT CAR
> ...



when the fuck you meet me?
and with that,im not broke im saving for more work to be done on my car,if you knew me you would know whats goin on with me right now.

and i aint no lil bitch you have me confused with someone that you think you know....

and i may be new to the scene but remember this a work in progress can always show up to be a diamond while you still got a polished turd.......


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 22 2006, 07:10 PM~5824003
> *when the fuck you meet me?
> and with that,im not broke im saving for more work to be done on my car,if you knew me you would know whats goin on with me right now.
> 
> ...


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: HOW YOU FIGURE A DELTA ROYALE IS A DIAMOND IN DA RUFF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BRO YOUR A FUCKEN JOKE :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SevennineMC_@Jul 22 2006, 08:05 PM~5823974
> *no that was for mr joker homie
> *




SUP FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

TO EACH THEY OWN HATER............


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 22 2006, 09:16 PM~5824036
> *SUP FUCKER :biggrin:
> *


Hows your car doing bro?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 22 2006, 07:16 PM~5824039
> *TO EACH THEY OWN HATER............
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: IM SPEAKING THE FUCKEN TRUTH ESE. DONT GET MAD BECAUSE I SPEAK THE FUCKEN TRUTH. LET ME ASK YOU THIS, WHAT SHOWS DID YOU GO TO LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR HUH. CAN YOU HONESTLY SAY THAT YOU WENT TO AT LEAST 5 FUCKEN SHOWS. PROBRABLY NOT BECAUSE YOUR BROKE ASS COULDNT AFFORD TO PUT GAS IN THAT POS DELTA ROYALE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 22 2006, 07:07 PM~5823981
> *Damn, you is coldblooded.
> *


    GOTTA PUT LIL *****'S IN THERE PLACE J. YOU KNOW WHAT I MEEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 22 2006, 08:17 PM~5824049
> *Hows your car doing bro?
> *




SUP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 22 2006, 08:19 PM~5824064
> *     GOTTA PUT LIL *****'S IN THERE PLACE J. YOU KNOW WHAT I MEEN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHY U GOTTA CLOWN ON THA LIL GUY :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 22 2006, 07:22 PM~5824078
> *WHY U GOTTA CLOWN ON THA LIL GUY :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: BECAUSE HE NEEDED IT BRO. HE PUT HIMSELF OUT THERE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 22 2006, 09:21 PM~5824074
> *SUP BRO :biggrin:
> *


Not much trying to get my car together for the show.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 21 2006, 10:24 AM~5816348
> *WE THIS WE THAT- WE TALKIN U.
> 
> CALL ON 3 WAY IM ON HOGGS VIDEOS CAN U SAY THAT..HAHA
> ...


WHY CAN'T YOU ANSWER MY QUESTION? BECAUSE YOU WEREN'T THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT TOWN ???? WHEN HOT SHOT----STOP CALLIN KILLER- HES NOT GONNA ANSWER YOUR CALL HE DONT WANT TO TALK TO YOUR FAKENESS


I WILL SOON AS YOU ROUND SOMEONE UP.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2006, 12:25 PM~5832688
> *WHAT TOWN ???? WHEN HOT SHOT----STOP CALLIN KILLER- HES NOT GONNA ANSWER YOUR CALL HE DONT WANT TO TALK TO YOUR FAKENESS
> I WILL SOON AS YOU ROUND SOMEONE UP.
> *


MAN PLEASE!!!!!!!! HE CALLED ME 1ST.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HOW AM I FAKE. YOU STILL HAVEN'T ANSWERED THE QUESTION!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 22 2006, 07:05 PM~5823971
> *:uh:  :uh:  for 1. I KNOW THAT YOUR A LIL BITCH
> 
> 2. YOU HAVE NO DECENT CAR
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S BALDY AT? GUESS HE CAN'T ANSWER THE QUESTIONS!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S BALDY AT? GUESS HE CAN'T ANSWER THE QUESTIONS!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 24 2006, 02:14 PM~5832922
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


He DO look like he is 12!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE HE'S 9!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

HAHAHAHA OWNED


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WAITING FOR U YOU TO CALL ME TICK TOCK

BUILD ANYTHING YET? NAME ONE YOU GOT- POST IT LIKE I ASKED 6 MONTHES AGO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2006, 02:38 PM~5833336
> *WAITING FOR U YOU TO CALL ME  TICK TOCK
> 
> BUILD ANYTHING YET? NAME ONE YOU GOT- POST IT LIKE I ASKED 6 MONTHES AGO
> *


ANSWER THE QUESTIONS BALDY!!!! YOU WEREN'T THERE!!!!!! JUST ADMIT IT!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 21 2006, 09:50 AM~5816167
> *NO YOU WEREN'T THERE BITCH!!  IF YOU WERE WHAT CAR WAS I IN? WHAT CAR WAS OUR HOTTEST SINGLE PUMP?  WHAT WAS THE COLOR WAS THE '64 I WAS IN WITH TOMMY? WHAT THE COLOR WAS THE '61 THAT BROKE EVERYBODY OFF?  WHAT CAR DID WE BUILD FOR THE PORTLAND CAT?  LET ME KNOW IF YOU WERE THERE!!!!!!  WE CAN CALL HOGG ON A 3 WAY ANYTIME BITCH!!!!!!
> *


ANSWER THE QUESTIONS BALDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

TICK-TOCK WE'RE WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

COME ON BALDY YOU WERE THERE ANSWER THE QUESTIONS!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PSTA HOMIE HELP US OUT -YOU EVER HEARD OF THE JANITOR OWNING ANYTHING THAT RESEMBLES A LOWRIDER??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HOW COME YOU CAN'T ANSWER MY QUESTIONS?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

"IF YOU WERE WHAT CAR WAS I IN? WHAT CAR WAS OUR HOTTEST SINGLE PUMP? WHAT WAS THE COLOR WAS THE '64 I WAS IN WITH TOMMY? WHAT THE COLOR WAS THE '61 THAT BROKE EVERYBODY OFF? WHAT CAR DID WE BUILD FOR THE PORTLAND CAT? LET ME KNOW IF YOU WERE THERE!!!!!! WE CAN CALL HOGG ON A 3 WAY ANYTIME BITCH!!!!!!"

HOW YOU COME CAN'T ANSWER?!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JANITORS- CLEAN SHIT---HAHHAHAHAHHA

PHOTOSHOP SIR LIES ALOTS ARE STILL COMIN IN



I WANT ONE WITH A TOILET YOU FUCKING TURD CALL ME ILL GET SOMEONE ON 3 WAY FOR U.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ANSWER THE QUESTIONS!!!! FAKE ASS wHITEBOY!! OPIE LOOKING BASTARD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NOW TURD NOW EVERYONE WANTS TO WATCH U FAIL AGAIN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ANSWER THE QUESTIONS PUSSY!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JANITOR LOOSES AGAIN TAKE YOUR LICKS AND GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE TURD


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

COME ON BITCH I PUT IT OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!! DO YOU NEED ME TO ASK YOU ONE QUESTION AT A TIME?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2006, 02:54 PM~5833477
> *JANITOR LOOSES AGAIN TAKE YOUR LICKS AND GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE  TURD
> *


MAN YOU'RE A PUSSY!! I GIVE YOU A CHANCE TO REDEEM YOURSELF AND YOU BITCH OUT AS ALWAYS!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DID YOU HAVE YOUR RAINBOW COAT ON??? I LIVE 4 TODAY NOT 15 YEARS AND TURD


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NOW I CAN SEE WHY USO KICKED YOU OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IVE DONE NOTHING TO REDEEM MY SELF OH WAIT I DONT NEED TO YOU DO. I DO NEED TO RELEIVE MYSELF I WISH I WAS AT YOUR WORK I WOULD MAKE A SCOTTY TURD JUST FOR U.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2006, 02:57 PM~5833499
> *DID YOU HAVE YOUR RAINBOW COAT ON???  I LIVE 4 TODAY NOT 15 YEARS AND TURD
> *


LIKE I SAID YOU WEREN'T THERE!!!!!!!!!!! YOU SCALP NEEDS TO LIVE FOR TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

DAMN WTF WHY YA'LL TO FUCKEN HATE EACH OTHER. JUST MEET UP SOMEWHERE AND FUCKEN SLUG IT OUT AND THEN KISS AND MAKE UP. NEITHER ONE OF YA'LL GONNA DO SHIT BY TALKING AND TAKING UP SPACE ON HERE.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ANSWER THE QUESTIONS VIRGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 24 2006, 03:01 PM~5833528
> *DAMN WTF WHY YA'LL TO FUCKEN HATE EACH OTHER. JUST MEET UP SOMEWHERE AND FUCKEN SLUG IT OUT AND THEN KISS AND MAKE UP. NEITHER ONE OF YA'LL GONNA DO SHIT BY TALKING AND TAKING UP SPACE ON HERE.
> *


KICK ROCKS AND START YOUR OWN L.I.L. BATTLES!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AS FOR ME AND BIG UCE AFTER TEN YEARS OF HAVING CARS IN THE CLUB. IT WAS TIME FOR A BREAK. I LEFT THATS IT. SO AS YOU SEE I DONT NEED TO HIDE BEHIND A PLAQUE------HOW BOUT U?


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 19 2006, 10:06 PM~5806171
> *hey man, if you got beef with who ever, it is what it is,
> but keep the city of portland out your mouth :angry:
> *


:uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 24 2006, 02:00 PM~5833521
> *LIKE I SAID YOU WEREN'T THERE!!!!!!!!!!!  YOU SCALP NEEDS TO LIVE FOR TOMORROW!!!!!
> *


ENLIGHTEN US TURDLY??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2006, 03:05 PM~5833568
> *ENLIGHTEN US TURDLY??
> *


STOP TAP DANCIN' AND ANSWER THE QUESTIONS!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PINK? HE CANT ANSWER HIS OWN QUESTIONS???


JANITORS :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE COLOR OF YOUR URINAL PUCKS? TURD


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WE'RE WAITING!! ANSWER THE QUESTIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SINGLE ALL CHROMED ON THE BUMPER..



ALL THE JANITORS LINED UP.... I DONT KNOW..... DO YOU???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THIS ONE COULD BE FOR YOU IF YOU CAN EVER PRODUCE SOMETHING


COME GET IT TURDBURGERLAR KILLER WOULDNT WAIST HIS TIME CALLIN U 4 SURE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOUR TURN FOR SOMETHING U OWNED... DO IT FOR THE L.I.L. CREW


I GOT OTHERS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2006, 03:18 PM~5833660
> *YOUR TURN FOR SOMETHING U OWNED... DO IT FOR THE L.I.L. CREW
> I GOT OTHERS
> *


YOU DUMB BITCH I POSTED MY SHIT!!! DO YOU NEED TO GET SCHOOLED AGAIN?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/images/gal...er/low_0019.jpg

GO HERE BALDY TO SEE SOMETHING!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

1. IM SURE ITS NOT YOURS
2. HAD A EURO'D LAC OUT TOO MAYBE EVEN BEFORE THAT PIC WAS TAKEN- HAD A 65 TO SHOULD I KEEP GOING?? I ALREADY PREVIUOSLY POSTED MY CADDYS TITLE FOR PROOF U NOT PROVEN SHIT AGAIN SO GO CLEAN IT UP


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I HAD MINE LIKE OVER 9 YEARS AGO- DAMN U BEHIND THE TIMES

CLIPS PADS AND CHROME THE WORKS IN THE NW


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE ROLL B BODIES NOW

JANITORS CANT TEACH SHIT BUT THEY KNOW HOW TO CLEAN IT.

U NEVER SCHOOLED ME........




ALL THE THREAT CALLS NEVER HAPPENED HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

GO FLUSH YOUR FRO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2006, 03:48 PM~5833811
> *WE ROLL B BODIES NOW
> *


BITCH THAT WAS TAKEN ALMOST 10 YEARS AGO!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2006, 03:45 PM~5833783
> *1. IM SURE ITS NOT YOURS
> 2. HAD A EURO'D LAC OUT  TOO MAYBE EVEN BEFORE THAT PIC WAS TAKEN- HAD A 65 TO SHOULD I KEEP GOING?? I ALREADY PREVIUOSLY POSTED MY CADDYS TITLE FOR PROOF U NOT PROVEN SHIT AGAIN SO GO CLEAN IT UP
> *


MAN YOU'RE TEH DUMBEST BASTARD IN THE WORLD!! YOU TOLD ME TO POST SHIT I'VE OWNED AND NOW IT'S NOT MINE!!! I'M GLAD I DIDN'T SEE YOUR DUMB ASS DURING THE 4TH WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SO U POSTED A TEN YEAR OLD CAR--WOPPEDDDDOOOOOOOO

IVE BEEN TO LA 3 TIMES THIS YEAR

COME UP HERE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAN YOU'RE TEH DUMBEST BASTARD IN THE WORLD!! YOU TOLD ME TO POST _SHIT I'VE KNOWN_  AND NOW IT'S NOT MINE!!! I'M GLAD I DIDN'T SEE YOUR DUMB ASS DURING THE 4TH WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!! 


COULDNT SAID IT BETTER MYSELF!! HAHAHAHHAA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2006, 03:52 PM~5833848
> *SO U POSTED A TEN YEAR OLD CAR--WOPPEDDDDOOOOOOOO
> 
> IVE BEEN TO LA 3 TIMES THIS YEAR
> ...


BITCH ALL YOUR PICS ARE OLD!!! BUT LIKE I SAID ANSWER THE QUESTIONS BALDY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CALL BITCH STOP POSTING


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CALL FOR WHAT?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HMMMM 2 MONTHES VS. 10 YEARS


DUHHHHHHH


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TO GET YOUR BULLSHIT DONE WITH ONE WAY OR ANOTHER.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ANSWER THE QUESTIONS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what ones turd lips???


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 24 2006, 01:52 PM~5833455
> *ANSWER THE QUESTIONS!!!!  FAKE ASS wHITEBOY!! OPIE LOOKING BASTARD!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

thats fucked up!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ANSWER THE QUESTIONS OPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN U HOMIEZ STILL AT IT :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THAT ALL HE CAN DO-- WWWEEEAAAAKKKK


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TOLD HIM TO FUCK WITH SOMEONE ELSE-- SEVERAL TIMES -MAYBE ITS OVER???



R.O. MUCH LOVE C U SOON


I GOT PLENTY MORE UP MY SLEEVE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by antwonee63_@Jul 24 2006, 05:57 PM~5834910
> *thats fucked up!
> *



WHEN YOUR CAR GONNA BE READY HOMIE??


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2006, 10:58 PM~5836904
> *TOLD HIM TO FUCK WITH SOMEONE ELSE-- SEVERAL TIMES -MAYBE ITS OVER???
> R.O. MUCH LOVE C U SOON
> I GOT PLENTY MORE UP MY SLEEVE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2006, 10:58 PM~5836904
> *TOLD HIM TO FUCK WITH SOMEONE ELSE-- SEVERAL TIMES -MAYBE ITS OVER???
> R.O. MUCH LOVE C U SOON
> I GOT PLENTY MORE UP MY SLEEVE
> *


BITCH YOU DIDN'T TELL ME SHIT!!!!!!!! ANSWER THE QUESTIONS MR. O.G. RIDER OF PORTLAND!!!!!!! WHAT'S WRONG YOU CAN'T GET A CAR FINANCED AGAIN?!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by antwonee63_@Jul 24 2006, 06:56 PM~5834903
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


HERE'S DUMB ASS OPIE GETTING RUN OVER IN THE HOP PIT!!! NOTICE THE HOLE IN HIS OZONE LAYER? NOW HOW STUPID IS THAT?!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2006, 08:23 AM~5838830
> *HERE'S DUMB ASS OPIE GETTING RUN OVER IN THE HOP PIT!!! NOTICE THE HOLE IN HIS OZONE LAYER? NOW HOW STUPID IS THAT?!
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

LIKES LIKE HE'S DOING THE "ACHEY-BREAKY HEART DANCE"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2006, 08:43 AM~5838943
> *LIKES LIKE HE'S DOING THE "ACHEY-BREAKY HEART DANCE"!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thats why u will always be a janitor hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


notice im postin cars and not pics of u-- I could but- but thats fucking gayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

stfu


for all wondering phone still aint ringin 

lil drama queen!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

no its the janitor slide


shit cleaner hahahhahahahhah


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I POSTED UP PICS!! ANSWER THE QUESTIONS MR. TELEMARKETER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DO I GOTTA POST MY TITLE AGAIN

I DONT NEED DADDYS POCKET EITHER


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT QUESTION??????? GET YOUR HEAD OUT THE AMONIA


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

I DIDNT SEE ANY PICS OF RIDES HOMIE'S


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I'LL POST SOME THESE PICS AGAIN FOR YOU BALDY FOR THE MILLIONTH TIME!!!!!!!! HERE'S BUILDING PICS AND FINISHED PICS!! WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT MR. HOWARD?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NOW SHOW SOME SHIT HAT YOU'VE OWNED THAT'S EVEN COMES CLOSE TO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2006, 08:53 AM~5839003
> *I'LL POST SOME THESE PICS AGAIN FOR YOU BALDY FOR THE MILLIONTH TIME!!!!!!!!  HERE'S BUILDING PICS AND  FINISHED PICS!!  WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT MR. HOWARD?
> 
> 
> ...


   NOW DATS FUCKEN GANGSTA


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WITH OG ZENITHS!! FIRST SET OF 96 SPOKES MADE HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

DAMN RYAN WHERE YOUR CARS AT BIG HOMIE. DOUBLE V IS SCHOOLING THE FUCK OUTTA YOU :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

BALDY RAN TO HIS HAIR CLUB FOR MEN APPT.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

RYAN IS GETTING BUSINESS FOR HIS FORTUNE 500 COMPANY!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I HAVE MORE BEFORE AND AFTER PICS FOR BALDY!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2006, 09:10 AM~5839104
> *I HAVE MORE BEFORE AND AFTER PICS FOR BALDY!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 POST THAT SHIT UP ESE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 25 2006, 10:17 AM~5839139
> *:0  :0  :0  POST THAT SHIT UP ESE
> *


LET'S WAIT FOR MR. HOWARD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2006, 09:25 AM~5839191
> *LET'S WAIT FOR MR. HOWARD!!!!!!!!!!
> *


    AIGHT BIG HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

RYAN WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2006, 09:30 AM~5839227
> *RYAN WHERE ARE YOU?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: HE HAD A DATE WITH THE CHIA PET :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 25 2006, 10:38 AM~5839281
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: HE HAD A DATE WITH THE CHIA PET :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OR CHEWBACCA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

EVEN THE YOUNGSTER THINKS YOUR SHIT IS BORING!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

not your stupid not your car you fucking retard-------

ill post my friends cars up next

PIMPIN HE AINT CLOWNIN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2006, 09:01 AM~5839046
> *WITH OG ZENITHS!! FIRST SET OF 96 SPOKES MADE HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> *




AND NOT YOURS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 25 2006, 09:17 AM~5839139
> *:0  :0  :0  POST THAT SHIT UP ESE
> *




TRUST ME HE CANT 

BIGPIMPIN25 U RELATED TO SCOTTY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAKE A VIDEO THEN CAUSE U CANT MAKE A CAR---SHOW ME UP





CUZ U CANT


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 25 2006, 10:07 AM~5839371
> *TRUST ME HE CANT
> 
> BIGPIMPIN25 U RELATED TO SCOTTY
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: YOU SHOULD NOW THAT IM NOT ESE. WHAT KINDA REMARK WAS THAT BIG HOMIE :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 25 2006, 11:09 AM~5839382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF I VIDEO TAPE SOMETHING YOU WILL BE CLOWNED HARDER!! I DON'T THINK YOU WANT THAT MR. HOWARD!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 25 2006, 10:33 AM~5839521
> *IF I VIDEO TAPE SOMETHING YOU WILL BE CLOWNED HARDER!! I DON'T THINK YOU WANT THAT MR. HOWARD!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SEE HOW HE ACTS LIKE A BITCH PIMPIN'?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YACK YACK YACK DONE WITH THIS TOPIC

EVERYONE THAT REALLY KNOWS WHATS UP-KNOWS THE REAL DEAL
TIRED OF YOUR NEGATIVITY
STAY POSITIVE!!!


COME TO PORTLAND U WILL GET SERVED



PEACE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 25 2006, 12:10 PM~5839786
> *YACK YACK YACK  DONE WITH THIS TOPIC
> 
> EVERYONE THAT REALLY KNOWS WHATS UP-KNOWS THE REAL DEAL
> ...


WHO'S EVERYONE??????? WHY YOU ARE YOU SCARED TO ANSWER MY QUESTIONS? WHO'S NEGATIVE?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 24 2006, 01:22 PM~5833228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he sure does.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

that picture cant be of an adult


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 26 2006, 01:50 PM~5847439
> *that picture cant be of an adult
> *


I thinks its that Vengence kid on LIL.......apparently 22 or something like that :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HE IS LITTLE BUT A SCRAPPER NO LESS!!!

AINT THE SIZE OF THE DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

Can you please answer the question ,so this topic can end._______What is the question aint got time to read 19 pages?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

something to do with young hogg and scotty hopping 

okay so thats not it


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*TRUUCHA VOL # 23 COMES OUT THIS FRIDAY*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 26 2006, 02:33 PM~5847693
> *HE IS LITTLE BUT A SCRAPPER NO LESS!!!
> 
> AINT THE SIZE OF THE DAWG :biggrin:
> *


hahahhaha.............yeahhh.........okay :ugh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 27 2006, 03:08 AM~5850653
> *hahahhaha.............yeahhh.........okay :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

LIL SCRAPPER


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 22 2006, 08:18 PM~5824059
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  IM SPEAKING THE FUCKEN TRUTH ESE. DONT GET MAD BECAUSE I SPEAK THE FUCKEN TRUTH. LET ME ASK YOU THIS, WHAT SHOWS DID YOU GO TO LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR HUH. CAN YOU HONESTLY SAY THAT YOU WENT TO AT LEAST 5 FUCKEN SHOWS. PROBRABLY NOT BECAUSE YOUR BROKE ASS COULDNT AFFORD TO PUT GAS IN THAT POS DELTA ROYALE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was workin last year ya putz,this year i worked most the time and the rest i was workin on my car,maintenance,mines is a driven car,ask riderchronicles or joker they both know i drive mines whenever possible,so what if i look young,i may have been born lookin hella young,but remember this you aint never hurtin me fool..



> *Fried Chicken Eater Posted Yesterday, 03:17 PM
> QUOTE(OrangeCounty58 @ Jul 26 2006, 01:50 PM)
> that picture cant be of an adult
> 
> ...


im 24 and to explain it i was born with a genetic disorder,nothin i can help,




> *RIDERCHRONICLES Posted Yesterday, 03:33 PM
> HE IS LITTLE BUT A SCRAPPER NO LESS!!!
> 
> AINT THE SIZE OF THE DAWG*


THANKS BIG HOMIE...... :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 27 2006, 03:20 PM~5853607
> *i was workin last year ya putz,this year i worked most the time and the rest i was workin on my car,maintenance,mines is a driven car,ask riderchronicles or joker they both know i drive mines whenever possible,so what if i look young,i may have been born lookin hella young,but remember this you aint never hurtin me fool..
> im 24 and to explain it i was born with a genetic disorder,nothin i can help,
> THANKS BIG HOMIE...... :biggrin:
> *


PUTZ!!??!!
Are you Jewish??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 27 2006, 02:23 PM~5853643
> *PUTZ!!??!!
> Are you Jewish??
> *


nope........


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 27 2006, 01:23 PM~5853643
> *PUTZ!!??!!
> Are you Jewish??
> *


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

you ignorant az cats runnin your mouths aint about nothin put abumper on your caryou never could see portland when the cars are on point and ive never bought a car from anyone else to figure out how to make them jump so remember your roots yall are square on the edges wanna buy a car todd it hops BIGTIME IS NOT WORRIED ABOUT YOU PEEONS AND THERE WAS NEVER A BET MADE SO BRING YOUR ASSES ON AND LET MAKE A REAL WAGER YOU ALL TALK ALOT BUT AINT SAYIN SHIT ALL YOU CATS ARE HATERS AND ITS GOTTA HURT CUZZ WE NEVERHATE SO KEEP ON TALKIN CUZZ ITS CHEAP PUT YOUR CHANGE UP SEE US WHEN IT WORKING AND BUY ANOTHER CAR TO LEARN HOW TO MAKE IT JUMP WEVE BEEN JUMPING CARS 10 YEARS WERE NOT WORRIED ABOUT YOU WHO BEARLY BEEN DOIN THIS SHIT BACK UP YOUR MOUTH IWILL AT ANY TIME REMEMBER BIGTIME IS JUST AS STATES AND THE BIG I IS UNTOUCHABLE SO KEEP TRYIN SLEEP ON THAT FAKE ASS MOFOS


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 30 2006, 04:48 PM~5870165
> *you ignorant az cats runnin your mouths aint about nothin put abumper on your caryou never could see portland when the cars are on point and ive never bought a car from anyone else to figure out how to make them jump so remember your roots yall are square on the edges wanna buy a car todd it hops BIGTIME IS NOT WORRIED ABOUT YOU PEEONS AND THERE WAS NEVER A BET MADE SO BRING YOUR ASSES ON AND LET MAKE A REAL WAGER YOU ALL TALK ALOT BUT AINT SAYIN SHIT ALL YOU CATS ARE HATERS AND ITS GOTTA HURT CUZZ WE NEVERHATE SO KEEP ON TALKIN CUZZ ITS CHEAP PUT YOUR CHANGE UP SEE US WHEN IT WORKING AND BUY ANOTHER CAR TO LEARN HOW TO MAKE IT JUMP WEVE BEEN JUMPING CARS 10 YEARS WERE NOT WORRIED ABOUT YOU WHO BEARLY BEEN DOIN THIS SHIT BACK UP YOUR MOUTH IWILL AT ANY TIME REMEMBER BIGTIME IS JUST AS STATES AND THE BIG I IS UNTOUCHABLE SO KEEP TRYIN SLEEP ON THAT FAKE ASS MOFOS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 REAL GANGSTA TALK :0 :0


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 30 2006, 05:48 PM~5870165
> *you ignorant az cats runnin your mouths aint about nothin put abumper on your caryou never could see portland when the cars are on point and ive never bought a car from anyone else to figure out how to make them jump so remember your roots yall are square on the edges wanna buy a car todd it hops BIGTIME IS NOT WORRIED ABOUT YOU PEEONS AND THERE WAS NEVER A BET MADE SO BRING YOUR ASSES ON AND LET MAKE A REAL WAGER YOU ALL TALK ALOT BUT AINT SAYIN SHIT ALL YOU CATS ARE HATERS AND ITS GOTTA HURT CUZZ WE NEVERHATE SO KEEP ON TALKIN CUZZ ITS CHEAP PUT YOUR CHANGE UP SEE US WHEN IT WORKING AND BUY ANOTHER CAR TO LEARN HOW TO MAKE IT JUMP WEVE BEEN JUMPING CARS 10 YEARS WERE NOT WORRIED ABOUT YOU WHO BEARLY BEEN DOIN THIS SHIT BACK UP YOUR MOUTH IWILL AT ANY TIME REMEMBER BIGTIME IS JUST AS STATES AND THE BIG I IS UNTOUCHABLE SO KEEP TRYIN SLEEP ON THAT FAKE ASS MOFOS
> *


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

BIGTIME HYDRAULICS #1 WHATS UP KILLA


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 8 2006, 01:26 AM~5735608
> *After many months of sht talking in felt good beating the best portland had to offer . what sucked is they couldn't afford to pay me the 2g's they bet me three weeks ago oh well hopefully in vest it in ther car that was a raggity peice of shit
> *


you never made a bet with BIGTIME YOU COULDNT AFFORD A FRONT BUMPER if anything. so get it straight and you could use a little grammer


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 8 2006, 12:41 PM~5737087
> *damn! maybe they should invest the 2 g's on a computer.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU REALLY ARENT THE SHARPEST KNIFE IN THE DRAWER. YOU REALLY GOTTA HAVE A SMALL BRAIN TO THINK THAT STING UP. QUIT RIDIN DICK.PUTTA BUMPER ON THAT SHIT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jul 8 2006, 02:12 PM~5737502
> *how do you bet cash with empty pockets....?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> "bet cash, lose cash, pay cash"
> *


YOUR TALKIN CASH ? YOUR THE ONE STANDIN BY A FUCKIN WAGON. YOUR A CLOWN.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 9 2006, 11:07 PM~5744708
> *NOT BY SMALL TIME HYDRAULICS
> *


BRING YOUR BIG MOUTH HOPPERS602 ASS ON YOU DEFFINATLY CANT SEE US SO GO SWEAT TODD BUSTER. NEVER EVEN HEARD OF YOU. MUSTA JUST STARTED SIDELINER


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 30 2006, 09:57 PM~5871807
> *NEVER EVEN HEARD OF YOU. MUSTA JUST STARTED SIDELINER
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: HOPPERS602 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BRING THAT SHIT ON 65'' COME ON WERE DOIN 80'' THAT IS WHATS REALLY FUNNY. WE WERE DOIN THAT LOW 3 YEARS AGO IN A 64.


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 30 2006, 10:29 PM~5872025
> *BRING THAT SHIT ON 65'' COME ON WERE DOIN 80'' THAT IS WHATS REALLY FUNNY. WE WERE DOIN THAT LOW 3 YEARS AGO IN A 64.
> *


Hes been hopping that same car four or five years now and in that pic I don't think the rear is all the way up


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

IT DEFINATLY NEEDS A RE-WORKED REAR SUSPENSION AND IT AINT ON THE ASS IN THE PICTURE WERE 70S ON 3 HITS WHAT YOU GOT SWANGER WE GOT A FEW JOINTS. DIRTY FLOORS YEAH PEEP YOUR PHOTO AGAIN CRAP


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh: ALL I SEE ON THIS TOPIC IS BLAHBLAHBLAH... 

TALK IS CHEAP... PEOPLE COME ON THIS SITE AND FLAP THEIR GUMS BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT, THAT'S ALL IT IS... >>>> *TALK* <<<<


I HEARD THE REMATCH IS IN VEGAS... RIGHT? :dunno:

WELL... TO BOTH SIDES... WORK ON THE CARS... AND LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 30 2006, 11:22 PM~5872368
> *:uh: ALL I SEE ON THIS TOPIC IS BLAHBLAHBLAH...
> 
> TALK IS CHEAP... PEOPLE COME ON THIS SITE AND FLAP THEIR GUMS BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT, THAT'S ALL IT IS...  >>>> TALK <<<<
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha+Jul 18 2006, 12:04 AM~5792664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH... AND I SEE *BUMPERS* ON THEM AZ/STREETLIFE CARS... :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 31 2006, 12:22 AM~5872368
> *:uh: ALL I SEE ON THIS TOPIC IS BLAHBLAHBLAH...
> 
> TALK IS CHEAP... PEOPLE COME ON THIS SITE AND FLAP THEIR GUMS BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT, THAT'S ALL IT IS...  >>>> TALK <<<<
> ...


WELL SAID.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 30 2006, 09:57 PM~5871807
> *BRING YOUR BIG MOUTH HOPPERS602 ASS ON YOU DEFFINATLY CANT SEE US SO GO SWEAT TODD BUSTER. NEVER EVEN HEARD OF YOU. MUSTA JUST STARTED SIDELINER
> *


Sldeliner? Buster I've been Building car since 1989 talk about your little 10 year. Never heard of anthing hopping major out of Portland since last year. I'll give it to you the 64 was clean but 62" for a double pump. hommie I doing 68" with a single, try to get that. you still have a few years to go. Sweat Todd BITCH I built the 61 so there aint no sidelining here. And the BET .You guys called the shop and made the bet,how soon you for get.you guys called the shop and though the 64 was silver. ring a bell? and you also thought the 64 was a double.you called 1 1/2 weeks before the picnic and the car was all torn apart so we had that little time to put it back all together thats why the front bumber was not on but its on now.LasVagas!!!!!!!! were wooping that ASS again :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 30 2006, 10:29 PM~5872025
> *BRING THAT SHIT ON 65'' COME ON WERE DOIN 80'' THAT IS WHATS REALLY FUNNY. WE WERE DOIN THAT LOW 3 YEARS AGO IN A 64.
> *


that funny becaucse 3 years ago nobody never heard of you. you were doing 62" with that double :roflmao: Remember my car is a single :twak: any body can make a double hop. You did. my point made


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 30 2006, 11:07 PM~5872273
> *IT DEFINATLY NEEDS A RE-WORKED REAR SUSPENSION AND IT AINT ON THE ASS IN THE PICTURE WERE 70S ON 3 HITS WHAT YOU GOT SWANGER WE GOT A FEW JOINTS.  DIRTY FLOORS YEAH PEEP YOUR PHOTO AGAIN CRAP
> *


Ya i can tell how long you've been doing cars with that stupid remark.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jul 31 2006, 02:38 AM~5872891
> *Sldeliner? Buster I've been Building car since 1989 talk about your little 10 year. Never heard of anthing hopping major out of Portland since last year. I'll give it to you the 64 was clean but 62" for a double pump. hommie I doing 68" with a single, try to get that. you still have a few years to go. Sweat Todd BITCH I built the 61 so there aint no sidelining here. And the BET .You guys called the shop and made the bet,how soon you for get.you guys called the shop and though the 64 was silver. ring a bell? and you also thought the 64 was a double.you called 1 1/2 weeks before the picnic and the car was all torn apart so we had that little time to put it back all together thats why the front bumber was not on but its on now.LasVagas!!!!!!!! were wooping that ASS again :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 30 2006, 09:50 PM~5871757
> *YOU REALLY ARENT THE SHARPEST KNIFE IN THE DRAWER. YOU REALLY GOTTA HAVE A SMALL BRAIN TO THINK THAT STING UP. QUIT RIDIN DICK.PUTTA BUMPER ON THAT SHIT
> *


u can talk all the shit you want...but you know you got your ass wooped....and yall aint about SHIT.....thats what happens when little league trys to step up to the big leagues...dont see you going around the U.S. putting it down...and i aint ridin shit...im from the BIG "M"....if you want to talk about ridin dick,talk to your main squeeze riderchronicles....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 31 2006, 06:04 AM~5873137
> *u can talk all the shit you want...but you know you got your ass wooped....and yall aint about SHIT.....thats what happens when little league trys to step up to the big leagues...dont see you going around the U.S. putting it down...and i aint ridin shit...im from the BIG "M"....if you want to talk about ridin dick,talk to your main squeeze riderchronicles....
> *


I DONT CARE WHERE YOUR FROM I REP BIG I 4 LIFE. BIG MOUTHS DONT MEAN SHIT FUCK YUR SINGLE WITH 700 POUNDS IN THE TRUNK.ANYONE CAN BUILD THAT SHIT.NO RESPECT COMIN FROM THIS SIDE YALL DIDNT SAY SHIT TO ME IN LA YOU GOTTA LOT TO SAY ON THIS COMPUTER.GAME RECOGNIZE GAME AND ALL I SMELL IS HATERS IN AZ.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 31 2006, 08:26 AM~5873669
> *BIG MOUTHS DONT MEAN SHIT
> *


YOU definetly have that right, I mean really have you seen yourself on film??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 31 2006, 05:04 AM~5873137
> *u can talk all the shit you want...but you know you got your ass wooped....and yall aint about SHIT.....thats what happens when little league trys to step up to the big leagues...dont see you going around the U.S. putting it down...and i aint ridin shit...im from the BIG "M"....if you want to talk about ridin dick,talk to your main squeeze riderchronicles....
> *



DONT KNOW WHY U - KEEP HATIN DOODE- WHEN U COME UP AND SERVE PORTLAND BRING THAT BIG BODY HOT SHOT- PUT SOME CHROME AND POWDER COAT SOME SHIT FIRST. THEN COME SEE ME .. FUCKIN HATER ...IS THAT EVEN A BROUGHAM??

TODDS BEEN COOL WITH ME SO IM OUTTA THERE BEEF- BUT IM TIRED OF YOUR MOUTH WITH MY NAME ATTACHED. OH KILLER YOU CAN THANK STREETSTARS TO BRING OUT THIS SHIT.

THATS WHO RAY SWINGS ON - POST YOUR SHIT UP? BIG MAN


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 30 2006, 11:41 PM~5872479
> *OH... AND I SEE BUMPERS ON THEM AZ/STREETLIFE CARS...  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


look lil killa you mutha fuckers are blind I got a bumper on the car un like you i re chromed my shit thats why i didn't have it on the 4th but it on now as far as building cars homie that ragit pile of shit u call an impala looks like u just pulled it out of a feild all the shit ur talking about my car not having a bumper where's rest of ur car ? letme help u out (1-800-IMPALAS) thats impala bobs # u need that as far as the rematch LAS VEGAS 5,000. no problem after i show the 61 i'll pull it out and hop u with the 61 hey homie whats that M like?


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 30 2006, 05:48 PM~5870165
> *you ignorant az cats runnin your mouths aint about nothin put abumper on your caryou never could see portland when the cars are on point and ive never bought a car from anyone else to figure out how to make them jump so remember your roots yall are square on the edges wanna buy a car todd it hops BIGTIME IS NOT WORRIED ABOUT YOU PEEONS AND THERE WAS NEVER A BET MADE SO BRING YOUR ASSES ON AND LET MAKE A REAL WAGER YOU ALL TALK ALOT BUT AINT SAYIN SHIT ALL YOU CATS ARE HATERS AND ITS GOTTA HURT CUZZ WE NEVERHATE SO KEEP ON TALKIN CUZZ ITS CHEAP PUT YOUR CHANGE UP SEE US WHEN IT WORKING AND BUY ANOTHER CAR TO LEARN HOW TO MAKE IT JUMP WEVE BEEN JUMPING CARS 10 YEARS WERE NOT WORRIED ABOUT YOU WHO BEARLY BEEN DOIN THIS SHIT BACK UP YOUR MOUTH IWILL AT ANY TIME REMEMBER BIGTIME IS JUST AS STATES AND THE BIG I IS UNTOUCHABLE SO KEEP TRYIN SLEEP ON THAT FAKE ASS MOFOS
> *


Its like this i can't help if a customer buy a car from somewhere else so know ur facts before u speak


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 30 2006, 06:21 PM~5870319
> *:0  :0  :0  REAL GANGSTA TALK :0  :0
> *


real gangsta talk? u mean wanksta oh my bad u people from the sticks don't know what real gangsta shit is


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAN GUERO LEAVE THEM FOOLS ALONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 30 2006, 09:43 PM~5871714
> *you never made a bet with BIGTIME YOU COULDNT AFFORD A FRONT BUMPER if anything. so get it straight and you could use a little grammer
> *


homie lets not talk about afording the bottom of my car is cleaner than ur whole car


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

well I'm off to continue my mission to take over the world


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 31 2006, 08:43 AM~5874090
> *real gangsta talk? u mean wanksta oh my bad u people from the sticks don't  know what real gangsta shit is
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 31 2006, 10:26 AM~5874326
> *well I'm off to continue my mission to take over the world
> *



:0 ONE CITY/CROWN AT A TIME....


:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 31 2006, 09:45 AM~5874103
> *X2* :biggrin: SAVE IT FOR VEGAS...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE STUFF TODD-

WHERES BIG RAYS SHIT?????


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 31 2006, 02:52 PM~5876284
> *NICE STUFF TODD-
> 
> WHERES BIG RAYS SHIT?????
> *


Don't trip, BIG RAY'S ride will be done in about 3 weeks!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 31 2006, 03:11 PM~5876381
> *Don't trip, BIG RAY'S ride will be done in about 3 weeks!
> *



:0


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 31 2006, 09:03 AM~5873878
> *
> 
> TODDS BEEN COOL WITH ME SO IM OUTTA THERE BEEF- BUT IM TIRED OF YOUR MOUTH WITH MY NAME ATTACHED.
> ...


like i said before cant wait to introduce myself to you in vegas...


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jul 31 2006, 08:22 PM~5878557
> *like i said before cant wait to introduce myself to you in vegas...
> *


THUG!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 31 2006, 02:52 PM~5876284
> *NICE STUFF TODD-
> 
> WHERES BIG RAYS SHIT?????
> *



bro......we met in compton @ nene's.....you were cool peeps.....bubbzinAZ is my girlfriend......you met her too......

but bro.....i gotta tell you.....RAY AINT NO PUNK.....thats real


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 31 2006, 08:57 PM~5878769
> *bro......we met in compton @ nene's.....you were cool peeps.....bubbzinAZ is my girlfriend......you met her too......
> 
> but bro.....i gotta tell you.....X2</span> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Jul 31 2006, 07:57 PM~5878769
> *bro......we met in compton @ nene's.....you were cool peeps.....bubbzinAZ is my girlfriend......you met her too......
> 
> but bro.....i gotta tell you.....RAY AINT NO PUNK.....thats real
> *



oh course i remember and your girl; u good people i hope u know i think that. I AINT NO PUNK EITHER He came at me hard sayin I swing on nuts WHAT DID I DO 2 HIM - at this stage of L.i.L People got shit to say I aint goin sit there and lettem bash me.
U think I tryin 2 make bank of these dvds? I do this shit 4 fun--Come see my big body if you ever drive north


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

people that talk shit on this one day have to answer to that person i talk shit but back everything i say the bet is made and we'll see next time we talk we in vegas


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 1 2006, 01:46 AM~5880065
> *people that talk shit on this one day have to answer to that person i talk shit but back everything i say the bet is made and we'll see next time we talk we in vegas
> *


WELL PUT.... THE BET IS LOCKED IN AND ITS GONNA HAPPEN.... ALL THE BS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH JUMPING THE CARS, IMMA KEEP IT ALL LOWRIDING WITH YOU CATS... I JUST WISH IT WOULD GET HERE FASTER. IWAS IN THE SHOP LATE AND THAT 64 KILLIN THAT BUMPER....ITS GONNA BE A GOOD BATTLE....WERE SITTING ON CANDY, AND REAL DAYTONS STAMPED.SEE YALL IN VEGAS.THERE ARE ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO LIKE TO STIR SHIT UP,BUT A REAL CAT CAN SEE IT A MILE AWAY.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD TO SEE YOU ALPHA DOGS WORKIN IT OUT.
CHECK VOL. 2 THEN TELL ME I DONT RESPECT WHAT THE BIG M IS DOING. THAT LA CHAPTER DUDES ARE COOL AS HELL


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 1 2006, 07:34 AM~5880947
> *GOOD TO SEE YOU ALPHA DOGS WORKIN IT OUT.
> CHECK VOL. 2 THEN TELL ME I DONT RESPECT WHAT THE BIG M IS DOING. THAT LA CHAPTER DUDES ARE COOL AS HELL
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 25 2006, 10:02 AM~5839057
> *DAMN RYAN WHERE YOUR CARS AT BIG HOMIE. DOUBLE V IS SCHOOLING THE FUCK OUTTA YOU :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


MORE SCHOOLING!!!!!!!!! BE FORE AND AFTER PICS!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CAN'T FADE ME UP IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

haha good start


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

START??????????????????


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

that 2dr. brougham looks like a 1980 dont see much 80s in 2dr broughams


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 2 2006, 05:03 PM~5891565
> *that  2dr. brougham  looks like a  1980  dont  see much 80s in  2dr broughams
> *


GOOD START


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Aug 2 2006, 06:03 PM~5891565
> *that  2dr. brougham  looks like a  1980  dont  see much 80s in  2dr broughams
> *


IT WAS A '80 HOMIE. MAN I MISSED THAT CAR!! SOLD IT TO A FOOL IN DIEGO AND HE MADE A CIRCUS OUT OF IT!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 3 2006, 10:27 AM~5896070
> *IT WAS A '80 HOMIE.  MAN I MISSED THAT CAR!! SOLD IT TO A FOOL IN DIEGO AND HE MADE A CIRCUS OUT OF IT!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 now dat's gangsta big homie :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 3 2006, 11:49 AM~5896209
> *:0  :0  :0  now dat's gangsta big homie :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


GOT ANOTHER IN THE WINGS!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

big timers got served at low rider show by puro locos regal (aka la changa) if ypou dont believe me ask any body else rider chronicals was there and licks and tricks too, which i think he gat it on tape big ups too puro locos keep it up.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

sept 3rd blue lake park REMATCH??? $$$

Manuel you tuly loco :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

PICS??????????????????


----------



## malibu magic (Aug 7, 2006)

:0 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## malibu magic (Aug 7, 2006)

lets c them pix


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by q-tranza_@Aug 7 2006, 08:15 AM~5916768
> *big timers got served at low rider show by puro locos regal (aka la changa) if ypou dont believe me ask any body else rider chronicals was there and licks and tricks too, which i think he gat it on tape big ups too puro locos keep it up.
> *


big ups to puro locos for the win but we all seen what happend the 64 broke and now we will see what happens at blue lake


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 7 2006, 06:22 PM~5920509
> *big ups to puro locos for the win but we all seen what happend the 64 broke and now we will see what happens  at blue lake
> *


WHAT UP LIL HOMIE,UPS TO PURO LOCOS 4 SURE.
THE REMATCH WILL BE IN A COUPLE DAYS,BUT IF A CAR STICKS IT LOSES.
OUR CAR GOES UP AND DOWN.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE REMATCH WILL BE IN A COUPLE DAYS,BUT IF A CAR STICKS IT LOSES.


COUPLE DAYZZ :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup killa,

if it performs like it did sat. night ill be wishin i was there to catch it on film this time....


----------



## mr.green65 (Jul 13, 2005)

yo, how do you insert pics?? i have some of the p-town showdown...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

PHOTOBUCKET

you need an account at a place like this then use the img line under the pic once its loaded to your acct....


----------



## mr.green65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well this is what i caught on my camera...... A picture says a thousand words.. both clubs at least brought it out. I think this is a 1st for the p-town lowrider show.. I have never seen a nose up at the show..







[/IMG]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

in person that car is straight killer.....

all i can say is the work thats in it,completely speechless is what i was left...


----------



## mr.green65 (Jul 13, 2005)

As far as p-town not having any REAL lowriders heres just a couple...


----------



## mr.green65 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.green65_@Aug 7 2006, 10:07 PM~5922190
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT YELLOW LAC IS FUCKIN SICK... :biggrin:  


BUT THESE TWO PIECES OF SHIT ARE FUCKIN SICK*ENING* 

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i liked that camaro i just didnt make it to it to get any shots.......


----------



## mr.green65 (Jul 13, 2005)

but wait theres more.


----------



## mr.green65 (Jul 13, 2005)

as far as the camero, its pretty sweet.. its dudes daily driver. He had his caddy on the cover of lowrider already(w/the wrestler). As for the impala that cat i believe built that (THAT YELLOW LAC IS FUCKIN SICK... )caddy.... props to both of them. Theres a waiting list to get shit done by these guys.. they make showrides and lowrides.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.green65_@Aug 7 2006, 10:38 PM~5922362
> *as far as the camero, its pretty sweet.. its dudes daily driver. He had his caddy on the cover of lowrider already(w/the wrestler). As for the impala that cat i believe built that (THAT YELLOW LAC IS FUCKIN SICK...  )caddy.... props to both of them. Theres a waiting list to get shit done by these guys.. they make showrides and lowrides.
> *


sweet....daily driven is my style...

indeed that yellow lac is sick as hell...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP MR. GREEN HOPES U KEEPS IT REAL !!!


----------



## mr.green65 (Jul 13, 2005)

sup riderchronicles this is jaimies brother n law. you know ... the camera man,


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HEARD IT WAS A GOOD SHOW!! I'M GLAD BIGTIME AND PURO-LOCOS HOPPED LIKE GENTLEMEN!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.green65_@Aug 8 2006, 08:37 AM~5924443
> *sup riderchronicles this is jaimies brother n law. you know ... the camera man,
> *



of course i know dawg :biggrin: 
how much for your footage :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 7 2006, 07:57 PM~5921157
> *THE REMATCH WILL BE IN A COUPLE DAYS,BUT IF A CAR STICKS IT LOSES.
> COUPLE DAYZZ :biggrin:
> *


KICK ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SMOKE ROCK!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NAH I'LL STICK WITH MY JACK DANIEL'S!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM STAYIN BACK WOODS LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THAT'S HOW YOU FOOLS LIVE!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 7 2006, 06:55 PM~5920725
> *WHAT UP LIL HOMIE,UPS TO PURO LOCOS 4 SURE.
> THE REMATCH WILL BE IN A COUPLE DAYS,BUT IF A CAR STICKS IT LOSES.
> OUR CAR GOES UP AND DOWN.
> *


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!


----------

